# The world famous Arabian horse



## al-Hasani

The story of the Arabian horse is thousands of years old, filled with poetry, art and romantic legends.
It is a tale that embraces grand historical figures, from prophets to caliphs, sultans, emirs, pashas to kings, queens and presidents, reaching across diverse civilizations on five continents. From the days of gallant desert warriors to the age of information, the superior qualities of the Arabian have ensured that it has been carefully preserved as the world’s oldest equine breed.

From the ancient deserts of the Middle East evolved the oldest known breed of riding horse, the Arabian. Now one of the most popular breeds in America, the Arabians' incredible energy, intelligence and gentle disposition allow riders to excel in most equine sports and activities. Today, Arabian horses spend as much time on the trail as they do at horse shows and other competitive events.

For thousands of years, Arabians lived among the desert tribes of the Arabian peninsula, bred by the Bedouins as war mounts for long treks and quick forays into enemy camps. In these harsh mountainous desert conditions the Arabian evolved with its large lung capacity and incredible endurance.

Historical figures like Genghis Khan, Napoleon, Alexander The Great and George Washington rode Arabians. Even today, one finds descendants from the earliest Arabian horses of antiquity. Then, a man's wealth was measured in his holdings of these fine animals. Given that the Arabian was the original source of quality and speed, and remains foremost in the fields of endurance and soundness, he still either directly or indirectly contributed to the formation of virtually all the modern breeds of horses.

The prophet Muhammad (saws), in the seventh century AD, was instrumental in spreading the Arabian's influence around the world. He instructed his followers to look after Arabians and treat them with kindness. He instructed that special attentions should be paid to the mares because they insure the continuity of the breed. He also proclaimed that Allah (swt) had created the Arabian, and that those who treated the horse well would be rewarded in the afterlife.

The Arabian possesses an abundance of slow-twitch muscle fibers in contrast to the fast-twitch fibers found in other breeds. This makes them capable of using oxygen more efficiently, and sustaining speed over great distances. Their well-sprung ribs, large, flexible nostrils and unique attachment of the neck to the head all allow for tremendous lung capacity. Because of these valuable traits the Arabian horse is the supreme equine to compete in the popular international sport of endurance racing.

Known for intelligence, courage, loyalty and a spirited yet gentle disposition, the Arabian breed has an amazing affinity for humans. For centuries the Bedouin treated their horses as members of the family. The foals were raised with their children, the mares sought shelter in their tents. Over time this became a genetic characteristic of the breed and one of its most endearing traits. Arabian horses bond strongly with their humans, and have a strong desire to please. They actively seek affection and return it in kind.

The unique combination of characteristics of the Arabian breed makes them extremely versatile horses that cheerfully engage in many tasks, whether excelling as show horses, being ridden English or western, working cattle or racing, or just being the ultimate equine companion.

The genetic dominance of the Arabian breed and its influence on other breeds is well-documented.
When the Europeans first encountered the Arabian they soon learned that when these horses were bred to their native breeds the resulting offspring were greatly improved in every way. 
They were faster, required less feed, lived longer, and had much more stamina. As a result of these observations, Arabian blood is a strong contributing factor in almost all modern light breeds of horses in the world.

The Arabian is known as the most beautiful of horses, and has been celebrated as such in centuries of literature and art. Nobility of spirit is another hallmark of the breed. 
Even the word for “horse” in Arabic means to “walk with pride” indicating a noble bearing has always been an important characteristic of these desert horses. Certainly the beauty and pride of the Arabian has attracted the eye of generations of horsemen throughout history, and has been an important element in contributing to the longevity of the breed.

Those who love and appreciate the Arabian horse have an unspoken bond, not only with important historical figures of the past, but also with those breeders, owners, and enthusiasts around the world who share their passion. Most Arabian horse owners will tell you that this camaraderie has changed their lives. It has enabled them to travel places they might not otherwise have gone, to meet fascinating people from other countries and cultures, and to take pride in preserving the heritage of an animal that is a true treasure of the ages. When you own a Arabian, you gain not only a marvelous horse, but an opportunity for an exceptional lifestyle as well.

Home of the Arabian Horse Association

Arabian Horses, Stallions, Farms, Arabians, for sale - Arabian Horse Network, www.arabhorse.com

Arabian Horse World






​

































Arabian horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon @Bubblegum Crisis @tyrant @Awadd @burning_phoneix @Hadbani @BLACKEAGLE @Hazzy997 @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @Frogman @Dino R. @mahatir @Tihamah @kasperduba @Algeria @Arabi @FARSOLDIER @Tunisian Marine Corps @fahd tamimi @farag @Banu Umayyah @Naifov @Halimi @Dino @Chai @Mootaz-khelifi @MooshMoosh @thefreesyrian @Hussein @Mosamania @Altamimi​

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
31


----------



## flamer84

I've rode some horses in my life but never an arabian.Don't know exactly where i can find one in these parts..a truly mythical beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

*الخيل معقود في نواصيها الخير*

*The 14th Sharjah International Arabian Horse Festival "Gold Show"*






-------------------

September 22, 2006

*Sharjah Equine Hospital: Where horse whisperers gather in hordes*

Sharjah has one of the best hospitals for horses in the region and the animals are taken care of as if they were royalty. The entire hospital has been designed to ensure the safety of the precious animals, said Dr Gustavo Abuja, a leading veterinarian. There are 10 other specialists looking after the horses.

Sharjah has one of the best hospitals for horses in the region and the animals are taken care of as if they were royalty.

The entire hospital has been designed to ensure the safety of the precious animals, said Dr Gustavo Abuja, a leading veterinarian. There are 10 other specialists looking after the horses.

"The horses can be unloaded from the trailer on a specially designed ramp and taken into the hospital. As we do not want the horses to be standing in the heat, an indoor waiting area was created, said the veterinarian.

The horse waits here and cools off until it is its turn to be seen by one of the vets. "Because the horses in the waiting area are total strangers to each other, this area has rubber padded walls to avoid injuries in case of fights," he said.

The hospital's flooring is also covered with rubber, giving no chance for the horse to slide and getting hurt.

*Medical history*

From the waiting area the horse is taken to the examination room, where a complete medical history of the horse is taken by one of the assistants.

The horse is weighed in order to assess the exact dose of medicines that they need. If the horse is limping, it can be taken outside to a special area for tests. "This area is specially designed for this purpose," said Dr Abuja.

As concrete tiles can be very slippery, the trotting lane has been paved with rubber tiles.

The trotting area has 20cm of sand. "If the sand is too deep it could injure the tendons," he said.

After the initial clinical examination, the horse is sent to other examination rooms for further investigation. It is very important to establish a proper diagnosis before starting treatment, " Dr Abuja said.

Horses should be treated gently unlike other animals. "Horses are sensitive and intelligent and you need to be kind to them," he said.

The hospital was inaugurated by Dr Shaikh Sultan Bin Mohammad Al Qasimi, Member of the Supreme Council and Ruler of Sharjah, and Shaikh Abdullah Bin Mohammad Al Thani, Chairman of the Department of Civil Aviation, during the International Show for Arabian Horses in March 2004.

Later in May 2005, the Sharjah Equine Hospital and the Sharjah Equestrian and Racing Club joined forces to further develop the hospital.

Dr Abuja said the hospital offers equine care and is one of the best international centres for the care of horses.

"Horses are individual not like any other animals. They are unique and elite and they actually have good manners. But they are also stubborn. If they do not want to do anything, there is no way to convince the horse," he said.

*Sections at equine hospital*

Examination room for Orthopaedic checks and lameness. Radiography room for diagnostic imaging: digital radiography, ultrasound, video-endoscopies. The surgery and recovery room. The surgeries done in the hospital include soft tissue surgery, orthopaedic surgery, colic surgery as well as dental treatment.

While the internal medicine in the hospital includes: Gastro-intestinal disorders; Neonatology; dermatology; respiratory disorders. TThe cost of the treatment ranges between Dh150 for simple medical checks to upward of Dh200,000.

*Match-maker*

A centre for freezing stallion semen was established in the hospital to help horse breeders find the perfect match between their mares and stallions to produce top class foals.

The centre contain a fertility unit for evaluation and freezing of stallion semen. Examination and insemination with fresh and frozen semen. The centre offer fresh and chilled semen.

Sharjah Equine Hospital: Where horse whisperers gather in hordes | GulfNews.com

-----------------

Sharjah Equine Hospital. Established in 2003 under the patronage of H.R.H Dr. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Al Qasimi, ruler of the Emirate of Sharjah, the Sharjah Equine Hospital has become a rapidly maturing comprehensive diagnostic center which serves Sharjah and the surrounding Emirates. The goal of our experienced staff is to afford the best care possible for the horses brought to us and at the same time to nurture communication and provide education to the owners and referring veterinarians.

We continually strive to provide a high quality, caring service.

SEH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

This stallion is a majestic creature.

In the below song I love the way the rider rides on Black Stallion in Desert

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wahhab2701

Srinivas said:


> This stallion is a majestic creature.
> 
> In the below song I love the way the rider rides on Black Stallion in Desert


Real beauty, can't say more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Who remembers these pictures? any guess?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

What a majestic animal!​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cherokee

al-Hasani said:


> ​



I may be wrong but i am pretty positive this is not an arabian horse . Rest is all cool .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Cherokee said:


> I may be wrong but i am pretty positive this is not an arabian horse . Rest is all cool .



It's an textbook Arabian stallion.

Beautiful Arabian Horse HD Wallpapers for Desktop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

al-Hasani said:


> It's an Arabian stallion.
> 
> Beautiful Arabian Horse HD Wallpapers for Desktop



This horse is a Arabian stallion , not the one in main topic . I think that is a "Draft Horse" Draft horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Cherokee said:


> This horse is a Arabian stallion , not the one in main topic . I think that is a "Draft Horse" Draft horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Look at the slideshow in that same link. In any case that is a normal look for the larger Arabian stallions. Draft Horses are often mixed with Arabian Horses anyway. Sometimes it can be somewhat difficult to tell the difference.

Another source that list the same horse as an Arabian Horse. It's a textbook Arabian Stallion. Of the slightly larger kind.

Arabian Horse Wallpaper 12215 Hd Wallpapers in Animals - Imagesci.com

Anyway let's not spoil the thread with this discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

al-Hasani said:


> Look at the slideshow in that same link. In any case that is a normal look for the larger Arabian stallions. Draft Horses are often mixed with Arabian Horses anyway.It can be somewhat difficult to tell the difference sometimes.
> 
> Another source that list the same horse as an Arabian Horse. It's a textbook Arabian Stallion. Of the slightly larger kind.
> 
> Arabian Horse Wallpaper 12215 Hd Wallpapers in Animals - Imagesci.com




Well my bone of contention on that horse was hair on hooves . It happens with horses in cold climate only . But maybe a arabian/draft horse cross-breed very likely . 

P.S. I am a horse aficionado . Me loves Arabian , mustang , Marwari and Kathiawari horses .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Great post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

@al-Hasani There is also a legend of Prophet's Thumbprint horses . I am sure you would be aware about it .

for those who don't know : My Equestrian World: The Prophet’s Thumbprint

This is what Prophet Thumbprint is called

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## My-Analogous

al-Hasani said:


> The story of the Arabian horse is thousands of years old, filled with poetry, art and romantic legends.
> It is a tale that embraces grand historical figures, from prophets to caliphs, sultans, emirs, pashas to kings, queens and presidents, reaching across diverse civilizations on five continents. From the days of gallant desert warriors to the age of information, the superior qualities of the Arabian have ensured that it has been carefully preserved as the world’s oldest equine breed.
> 
> From the ancient deserts of the Middle East evolved the oldest known breed of riding horse, the Arabian. Now one of the most popular breeds in America, the Arabians' incredible energy, intelligence and gentle disposition allow riders to excel in most equine sports and activities. Today, Arabian horses spend as much time on the trail as they do at horse shows and other competitive events.
> 
> For thousands of years, Arabians lived among the desert tribes of the Arabian peninsula, bred by the Bedouins as war mounts for long treks and quick forays into enemy camps. In these harsh mountainous desert conditions the Arabian evolved with its large lung capacity and incredible endurance.
> 
> Historical figures like Genghis Khan, Napoleon, Alexander The Great and George Washington rode Arabians. Even today, one finds descendants from the earliest Arabian horses of antiquity. Then, a man's wealth was measured in his holdings of these fine animals. Given that the Arabian was the original source of quality and speed, and remains foremost in the fields of endurance and soundness, he still either directly or indirectly contributed to the formation of virtually all the modern breeds of horses.
> 
> The prophet Muhammad (saws), in the seventh century AD, was instrumental in spreading the Arabian's influence around the world. He instructed his followers to look after Arabians and treat them with kindness. He instructed that special attentions should be paid to the mares because they insure the continuity of the breed. He also proclaimed that Allah (swt) had created the Arabian, and that those who treated the horse well would be rewarded in the afterlife.
> 
> The Arabian possesses an abundance of slow-twitch muscle fibers in contrast to the fast-twitch fibers found in other breeds. This makes them capable of using oxygen more efficiently, and sustaining speed over great distances. Their well-sprung ribs, large, flexible nostrils and unique attachment of the neck to the head all allow for tremendous lung capacity. Because of these valuable traits the Arabian horse is the supreme equine to compete in the popular international sport of endurance racing.
> 
> Known for intelligence, courage, loyalty and a spirited yet gentle disposition, the Arabian breed has an amazing affinity for humans. For centuries the Bedouin treated their horses as members of the family. The foals were raised with their children, the mares sought shelter in their tents. Over time this became a genetic characteristic of the breed and one of its most endearing traits. Arabian horses bond strongly with their humans, and have a strong desire to please. They actively seek affection and return it in kind.
> 
> The unique combination of characteristics of the Arabian breed makes them extremely versatile horses that cheerfully engage in many tasks, whether excelling as show horses, being ridden English or western, working cattle or racing, or just being the ultimate equine companion.
> 
> The genetic dominance of the Arabian breed and its influence on other breeds is well-documented.
> When the Europeans first encountered the Arabian they soon learned that when these horses were bred to their native breeds the resulting offspring were greatly improved in every way.
> They were faster, required less feed, lived longer, and had much more stamina. As a result of these observations, Arabian blood is a strong contributing factor in almost all modern light breeds of horses in the world.
> 
> The Arabian is known as the most beautiful of horses, and has been celebrated as such in centuries of literature and art. Nobility of spirit is another hallmark of the breed.
> Even the word for “horse” in Arabic means to “walk with pride” indicating a noble bearing has always been an important characteristic of these desert horses. Certainly the beauty and pride of the Arabian has attracted the eye of generations of horsemen throughout history, and has been an important element in contributing to the longevity of the breed.
> 
> Those who love and appreciate the Arabian horse have an unspoken bond, not only with important historical figures of the past, but also with those breeders, owners, and enthusiasts around the world who share their passion. Most Arabian horse owners will tell you that this camaraderie has changed their lives. It has enabled them to travel places they might not otherwise have gone, to meet fascinating people from other countries and cultures, and to take pride in preserving the heritage of an animal that is a true treasure of the ages. When you own a Arabian, you gain not only a marvelous horse, but an opportunity for an exceptional lifestyle as well.
> 
> Home of the Arabian Horse Association
> 
> Arabian Horses, Stallions, Farms, Arabians, for sale - Arabian Horse Network, www.arabhorse.com
> 
> Arabian Horse World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabian horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon @Bubblegum Crisis @tyrant @Awadd @burning_phoneix @Hadbani @BLACKEAGLE @Hazzy997 @islamrules @doritos @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @Frogman @Syrian Lion @Dino R. @mahatir @Tihamah @kasperduba @Algeria @Arabi @FARSOLDIER @Tunisian Marine Corps @fahd tamimi @farag @Banu Umayyah @Naifov @Halimi @Dino @Chai @Mootaz-khelifi @MooshMoosh @thefreesyrian @Hussein @Mosamania @Altamimi​



Bro send me one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ghazaliy2k said:


> Bro send me one of them.



Our family have had Arabian horses for generations but now the more extended family is tied to that "business".

I always loved Arabian horses though and animals in general.

I can't make your wish come true but I can give you those videos to enjoy instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jacksback

Beautiful Creatures. Thanks for posting the pictures. If I ever own a horse it will be an Arabian. Too bad I could never afford one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

al-Hasani said:


> Our family have had Arabian horses for generations but now the more extended family is tied to that "business".
> 
> I always loved Arabian horses though and animals in general.
> 
> I can't make your wish come true but I can give you those videos to enjoy instead.



Thanks bro and one day i will have my own Arabian horses. Inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ghazaliy2k said:


> Thanks bro and one day i will have my own Arabian horses. Inshallah



All the best of luck. Keeping horses, especially Arabian horses, is a expensive hobby. But it's worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> All the best of luck. Keeping horses, especially Arabian horses, is a expensive hobby.* But it's worth it.*


Worth for a Oil Sheikhs son like you, we are poor, a Iphone must do the job for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Worth for a Oil Sheikhs son like you, we are poor, a Iphone must do the job for us.





Actually they are not THAT expensive. The problem is that it is very time consuming to breed horses and mostly expensive. Most importantly you need land even if you just want to keep 1 or 2 horses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Actually they are not THAT expensive. The problem is that it is very time consuming to breed horses and mostly expensive. Most importantly you need land even if you just want to keep 1 or 2 horses.



I see some horse breeders here.

New Zealand has excellent climate for pasteurs.

Since i have zero knowledge on Horse breeds, don't know the climate effect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Missile

This one is beautiful. MashAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> I see some horse breeders here.
> 
> New Zealand has excellent climate for pasteurs.
> 
> Since i have zero knowledge on Horse breeds, don't know the climate effect



Nez Zealand is one of the leading countries when it comes to horse breeding. That I can tell you. Especially the so-called high-class horses. Ireland as well. USA obviously too. Argentina. The Arab countries of the ME etc.

It is said that Arabian horses are the most expensive horses in general but this is far from all of them.

USA have the most Arabian horses though. There are many huge farms in USA where they breed and sell Arabian horses. I remember visiting one such farm in California.

New Zealand should start importing the Najdi Sheep. We need to make it famous worldwide, LOL. This is an insight joke on the forum @Hyperion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Actually they are not THAT expensive. The problem is that it is very time consuming to breed horses and mostly expensive. Most importantly you need land even if you just want to keep 1 or 2 horses.


Jokes aside maybe you know, horses are also very important for Turkic people because of nomadic lifestyle back then, horse milk is still the National drink in various Central Asian countrys such as Kyrgyzstan, and they are still very valuable among Turkic people till today.

Turkoman horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia













There is even a ancient Turkic mythology about a flying horse similar to Pegasus which is where the name of the new Turkish IFV's name comes from. (notice the emblem in front of the IFV)

Tulpar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Nez Zealand is one of the leading countries when it comes to horse breeding. That I can tell you. Especially the so-called high-class horses. Ireland as well. USA obviously too. Argentina. The Arab countries of the ME etc.
> 
> It is said that Arabian horses are the most expensive horses in general but this is far from all of them.
> 
> USA have the most Arabian horses though. There are many huge farms in USA where they breed and sell Arabian horses. I remember visiting one such farm in California.
> 
> New Zealand should start importing the Najdi Sheep. We need to make it famous worldwide, LOL. This is an insight joke on the forum @Hyperion



Lord of the Rings. Mounted warriors in new Zealand.

it was epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> Lord of the Rings. Mounted warriors in new Zealand.
> 
> it was epic.



The landscapes of New Zealand are really something. I would like to visit one day. I have not visited Oceania before. It's so far away.

@xenon54

Without going off-topic then it is said in the Wikipedia page (not sure how reliable it is without any references) that the Turkoman horse is extinct. Is this the case? Also which horse is pictured in your photo? It looks like a Albino horse.


----------



## jacksback

al-Hasani said:


> The landscapes of New Zealand are really something. I would like to visit one day. I have not visited Oceania before. It's so far away.
> 
> @xenon54
> 
> Without going off-topic then it is said in the Wikipedia page (not sure how reliable it is without any references) that the Turkoman horse is extinct. Is this the case? Also which horse is pictured in your photo? It looks like a Albino horse.



Google it. It's called an Akhal Teke. It's a Turkik horse breed

I'd post a link but I'm not allowed to yet. 

/wiki/Akhal-Teke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Without going off-topic then it is said in the Wikipedia page (not sure how reliable it is without any references) that the Turkoman horse is extinct. Is this the case? Also which horse is pictured in your photo?


Im not an expert on the issue (actually i have no clue at all) but its probably extinct in its purest form, @Nomad16 aka. Ghara Ghan can tell you more since he is Turkmen.



al-Hasani said:


> It looks like a Albino horse.


Like i said i have no clue, just googled for Turkoman Horse, there are many different looking horses if you search.



jacksback said:


> Google it. It's called an Akhal Teke. It's a Turkik horse breed
> 
> I'd post a link but I'm not allowed to yet.
> 
> /wiki/Akhal-Teke


I will do it for you, thx for the info.

Akhal-Teke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Edit: here is your albino horse. 

Cream gene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Im not an expert on the issue actually i have no clue at all) but its probably extinct in its purest, @Nomad16 aka. Ghara Ghan can tell you more since he is Turkmen.
> 
> 
> Like i said i have no clue, just googled for Turkoman Horse, there are many different looking horses if you search.



Noticed.



jacksback said:


> Google it. It's called an Akhal Teke. It's a Turkik horse breed
> 
> I'd post a link but I'm not allowed to yet.
> 
> /wiki/Akhal-Teke



Aha. It's says that they are a crossbred and that there are only 6000 of them left and that many have been crossbreed with the Arabian and also more recently. Interesting. But virtually every horse has Arabian blood in him/her. It's the most crossbreed horse on the planet.

Anyway back to topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

xenon54 said:


>



All three are beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

if this is the passion shown to horses.
get KSA idiot royal asses to understand not to hunt endangered birds.


----------



## al-Hasani

Stallions :: Dubai Arabian Horse Stud

BTW those above horses are worth millions of dollars.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

We have some massive horse breed in germany. Look, we call them "Kaltblut" or coldblood.

They are colossal and powerful. So far the most strong and powerful horses:


----------



## al-Hasani

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

The famous Janadria Farm for Arabian horses - one of the largest stables in the world with over 1000 full-blooded Arabian horses outside of Riyadh:
















The webpage has not really been updated for 5 years.

Stables of HM King Abdullah Bin A'Aziz Al-Saud & Sons






Those are the ancient majestic horses which conquered half of the known world and whose blood is found in most living horses of today.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Haza hisaan ok. Mafi big deal. My horse is a big deal


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Third one (black one) is a not an Arabian horse.






al-Hasani said:


> The story of the Arabian horse is thousands of years old, filled with poetry, art and romantic legends.
> It is a tale that embraces grand historical figures, from prophets to caliphs, sultans, emirs, pashas to kings, queens and presidents, reaching across diverse civilizations on five continents. From the days of gallant desert warriors to the age of information, the superior qualities of the Arabian have ensured that it has been carefully preserved as the world’s oldest equine breed.
> 
> From the ancient deserts of the Middle East evolved the oldest known breed of riding horse, the Arabian. Now one of the most popular breeds in America, the Arabians' incredible energy, intelligence and gentle disposition allow riders to excel in most equine sports and activities. Today, Arabian horses spend as much time on the trail as they do at horse shows and other competitive events.
> 
> For thousands of years, Arabians lived among the desert tribes of the Arabian peninsula, bred by the Bedouins as war mounts for long treks and quick forays into enemy camps. In these harsh mountainous desert conditions the Arabian evolved with its large lung capacity and incredible endurance.
> 
> Historical figures like Genghis Khan, Napoleon, Alexander The Great and George Washington rode Arabians. Even today, one finds descendants from the earliest Arabian horses of antiquity. Then, a man's wealth was measured in his holdings of these fine animals. Given that the Arabian was the original source of quality and speed, and remains foremost in the fields of endurance and soundness, he still either directly or indirectly contributed to the formation of virtually all the modern breeds of horses.
> 
> The prophet Muhammad (saws), in the seventh century AD, was instrumental in spreading the Arabian's influence around the world. He instructed his followers to look after Arabians and treat them with kindness. He instructed that special attentions should be paid to the mares because they insure the continuity of the breed. He also proclaimed that Allah (swt) had created the Arabian, and that those who treated the horse well would be rewarded in the afterlife.
> 
> The Arabian possesses an abundance of slow-twitch muscle fibers in contrast to the fast-twitch fibers found in other breeds. This makes them capable of using oxygen more efficiently, and sustaining speed over great distances. Their well-sprung ribs, large, flexible nostrils and unique attachment of the neck to the head all allow for tremendous lung capacity. Because of these valuable traits the Arabian horse is the supreme equine to compete in the popular international sport of endurance racing.
> 
> Known for intelligence, courage, loyalty and a spirited yet gentle disposition, the Arabian breed has an amazing affinity for humans. For centuries the Bedouin treated their horses as members of the family. The foals were raised with their children, the mares sought shelter in their tents. Over time this became a genetic characteristic of the breed and one of its most endearing traits. Arabian horses bond strongly with their humans, and have a strong desire to please. They actively seek affection and return it in kind.
> 
> The unique combination of characteristics of the Arabian breed makes them extremely versatile horses that cheerfully engage in many tasks, whether excelling as show horses, being ridden English or western, working cattle or racing, or just being the ultimate equine companion.
> 
> The genetic dominance of the Arabian breed and its influence on other breeds is well-documented.
> When the Europeans first encountered the Arabian they soon learned that when these horses were bred to their native breeds the resulting offspring were greatly improved in every way.
> They were faster, required less feed, lived longer, and had much more stamina. As a result of these observations, Arabian blood is a strong contributing factor in almost all modern light breeds of horses in the world.
> 
> The Arabian is known as the most beautiful of horses, and has been celebrated as such in centuries of literature and art. Nobility of spirit is another hallmark of the breed.
> Even the word for “horse” in Arabic means to “walk with pride” indicating a noble bearing has always been an important characteristic of these desert horses. Certainly the beauty and pride of the Arabian has attracted the eye of generations of horsemen throughout history, and has been an important element in contributing to the longevity of the breed.
> 
> Those who love and appreciate the Arabian horse have an unspoken bond, not only with important historical figures of the past, but also with those breeders, owners, and enthusiasts around the world who share their passion. Most Arabian horse owners will tell you that this camaraderie has changed their lives. It has enabled them to travel places they might not otherwise have gone, to meet fascinating people from other countries and cultures, and to take pride in preserving the heritage of an animal that is a true treasure of the ages. When you own a Arabian, you gain not only a marvelous horse, but an opportunity for an exceptional lifestyle as well.
> 
> Home of the Arabian Horse Association
> 
> Arabian Horses, Stallions, Farms, Arabians, for sale - Arabian Horse Network, www.arabhorse.com
> 
> Arabian Horse World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabian horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon @Bubblegum Crisis @tyrant @Awadd @burning_phoneix @Hadbani @BLACKEAGLE @Hazzy997 @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @Frogman @Dino R. @mahatir @Tihamah @kasperduba @Algeria @Arabi @FARSOLDIER @Tunisian Marine Corps @fahd tamimi @farag @Banu Umayyah @Naifov @Halimi @Dino @Chai @Mootaz-khelifi @MooshMoosh @thefreesyrian @Hussein @Mosamania @Altamimi​


----------



## Thorough Pro

Correct, its a Fresian Stallion
Stallions have a straight neck and face (forehead to muzzle)





Arabian horses have a pronounced curved neck and and a slight outward curve between forehead and muzzle













Cherokee said:


> I may be wrong but i am pretty positive this is not an arabian horse . Rest is all cool .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Never heard of that breed, are they fast too? Is that the same or similar breed that was used for ploughing fields in old days?




MarkusS said:


> We have some massive horse breed in germany. Look, we call them "Kaltblut" or coldblood.
> 
> They are colossal and powerful. So far the most strong and powerful horses:


----------



## Thorough Pro

Because nothing beats an Arabian horse in speed, stamina. endurance and loyalty



al-Hasani said:


> Noticed.
> 
> Aha. It's says that they are a crossbred and that there are only 6000 of them left and that many have been crossbreed with the Arabian and also more recently. Interesting. *But virtually every horse has Arabian blood in him/her. It's the most crossbreed horse on the planet.*
> 
> Anyway back to topic.


----------



## MarkusS

Thorough Pro said:


> Never heard of that breed, are they fast too? Is that the same or similar breed that was used for ploughing fields in old days?



yes and for forrest work as well as moving large masses. They are extremly powerful and also fast. It looks incredible when they run. They were also used as battle horses regulary.

Please watch this and say your opinion.











P.s.: ever wondered how a cross between our coldblood horses and arabian horse looks like?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Thorough Pro said:


> Because nothing beats an Arabian horse in speed, stamina. endurance and loyalty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Thorough Pro said:


> Because nothing beats an Arabian horse in speed, stamina. endurance and loyalty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

Its a good thing that horse breeding culture is preserved, thats mainly thanks elite of the society who never had poverty issue and had a lot of free time I suppose  lose of bow culture(stayed alive till the beginning of republic) and horse breeding culture here is makes me angry, if only officials put importance to such special cultural elements...


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@The SC

Great update. You are not an Arab by any means are you? I saw your updates in "The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos" thread as well.











Check out the last video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

A new and wonderful documentary about the majestic Arabian horses has been made by Al-Jazeera. I cannot find a English version unfortunately but the Arab users here will like it I believe.






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------











Last video is wonderful. Filmed in beautiful Hijaz, KSA.

@Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon @Hazzy997 @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Altamimi @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania @Hadbani @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @burning_phoneix @Awadd @Tihamah @Halimi @ebray @Belew_Kelew etc.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

al-Hasani said:


> @The SC
> 
> Great update. You are not an Arab by any means are you? I saw your updates in "The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos" thread as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the last video:


Do you need more to understand? I guess you know by now.
Appreciate the videos.


----------



## fahd tamimi

Arabian horses are best known for two things....speed and beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Loyalty?



fahd tamimi said:


> Arabian horses are best known for two things....speed and beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

fahd tamimi said:


> Arabian horses are best known for two things....speed and beauty





Thorough Pro said:


> Loyalty?



Speed, beauty, nobleness, elegance, loyalty, endurance, strength and companionship.



Arabian Celebration Stallion Showcase by Heather Moreton-Abounader Photography, on Flickr




20081018x2070W by Jessica Willis, on Flickr



u437 by Mikhail Kondrashov (fotomik), on Flickr



عاتبوا الخيل تعتب by Abdullah Basil, on Flickr




IMG_20900 by Abdullah Basil, on Flickr

This thread might interest you as well @Desertfalcon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

2013 Arabian Horse Celebration by Heather Moreton-Abounader Photography, on Flickr



2013 Arabian Celebration by Heather Moreton-Abounader Photography, on Flickr



2013 Arabian Celebration by Heather Moreton-Abounader Photography, on Flickr



2013 Arabian Horse Celebration by Heather Moreton-Abounader Photography, on Flickr



IMG_2423 by Heather Moreton-Abounader Photography, on Flickr

Awesome photo from KSA (Najd);



الخيل العربية على الرمال by Abdullah Basil, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Horses are such majestic animals. If I could I would buy one tomorrow. Will have to wait after I am done with studying and back in KSA though or wherever I chose to settle down. People should appreciate animals more and especially such a useful animal like a horse. I hope that our horse culture just like other several millennium old customs such as falconry, huting etc. will never die out.



المهره رباب by Mohammed Albazei, on Flickr



Adr005 by Adr7manCam, on Flickr



Adr014 by Adr7manCam, on Flickr



حصان - Horse 3 by Mazen_Alghamdi, on Flickr



1_1229551193 by متيم, on Flickr



16 by متيم, on Flickr



Horses - الخيل من خيالها by RakanAljomah, on Flickr











Let me remind you of this;

Buraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Speed, beauty, nobleness, elegance, loyalty, endurance, strength and companionship.



@BLACKEAGLE @Arabian Legend @Mosamania - Is our akhi here talking about a horse or the future *Mrs.Al-Hassani* to be ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @Arabian Legend @Mosamania - Is our akhi here talking about a horse or the future *Mrs.Al-Hassani* to be ?



Both. Don't we all want to have a wife with those attributes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

@al-Hasani 

Now if this legendary film does not show the beauty of the Arabian horse, I don't know what will.







On of the greatest scenes ever in film history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

My favourite horse breed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

How did these horses survive in desert? Were there wild horses in the desert or were they brought in from somewhere else and domesticated?


----------



## Burhan Wani

We have pure Arabians in Mona depot Army Pakistan, But please tell me about arabian horse types?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

jaunty said:


> How did these horses survive in desert? Were there wild horses in the desert or were they brought in from somewhere else and domesticated?



You must be a highly ignorant to think that the giant Arab world is a desert solely. Because many of our deserts are fertile for large parts of the year. We have volcanic, mountainous, rocky and sandy deserts. Some are even fertile for half of the year and some contain lakes and huge underwater reserves.
For Gods sake large areas of the Arabian Peninsula (just a part of the Arab world) have tropical climate and even monsoon rains. Known as Khareef in Arabic. The Arab world also has more areas that have a Mediterranean climate than any other place on earth.

Khareef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Visiting those two thread below will clear your ignorance in this regard.

On page 30 alone there are 200 photos from KSA, Yemen, Oman, Bahrain and UAE.

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos | Page 30

Or this thread;

Saudi Arabia in Pictures | Page 77

There is plenty of greenery in Najd (thought to be the original "homeland" of the Arabian horse) and the region is also home to some of the largest palm groves in the world and it has thousands of oasis and huge underground water sources/reserves.

No, the Arabian Horse was not imported from anywhere for all I know. Maybe once 10.000 years ago. But it has lived in Arabia and the Arab world for thousands upon thousands of years hence why it is called an Arabian horse. Besides those horses adopted to the local climates.



> In August, Saudi officials announced the discovery of evidence at Al-Magar indicating horse domestication in the region dated back *9000 years.*



Evidence for horse domestication: the picture gets clearer - Features - Horsetalk.co.nz



waz said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Now if this legendary film does not show the beauty of the Arabian horse, I don't know what will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On of the greatest scenes ever in film history.



Beautiful scene, bro. Whether Arabian or not, I love horses and animals in general.


----------



## RazPaK

But can your Arabian horses dance like ours?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

al-Hasani said:


> You must be a highly ignorant to think that the giant Arab world is a desert solely. Because many of our deserts are fertile for large parts of the year. We have volcanic, mountainous, rocky and sandy deserts. Some are even fertile for half of the year and some contain lakes and huge underwater reserves.
> For Gods sake large areas of the Arabian Peninsula (just a part of the Arab world) have tropical climate and even monsoon rains. Known as Khareef in Arabic. The Arab world also has more areas that have a Mediterranean climate than any other place on earth.
> 
> Khareef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Visiting those two thread below will clear your ignorance in this regard.
> 
> On page 30 alone there are 200 photos from KSA, Yemen, Oman, Bahrain and UAE.
> 
> The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos | Page 30
> 
> Or this thread;
> 
> Saudi Arabia in Pictures | Page 77
> 
> There is plenty of greenery in Najd (thought to be the original "homeland" of the Arabian horse) and the region is also home to some of the largest palm groves in the world and it has thousands of oasis and huge underground water sources/reserves.
> 
> No, the Arabian Horse was not imported from anywhere for all I know. Maybe once 10.000 years ago. But it has lived in Arabia and the Arab world for thousands upon thousands of years hence why it is called an Arabian horse. Besides those horses adopted to the



I am sorry, I didn't know that you are so insecure about calling a desert a desert. Yes there are patches of greenery around but by and large the Arabian peninsula is a desert. There is nothing to feel insecure about it though. After all you got oil. You can't expect to get everything, can you? I mean imagine yourself without oil and where you will be without it, so be happy and content. Anyways thank you for the reply.


----------



## Mosamania

jaunty said:


> I am sorry, I didn't know that you are so insecure about calling a desert a desert. Yes there are patches of greenery around but by and large the Arabian peninsula is a desert. There is nothing to feel insecure about it though. After all you got oil. You can't expect to get everything, can you? I mean imagine yourself without oil and where you will be without it, so be happy and content. Anyways thank you for the reply.



Hidjaz is not a Desert, and Hidjazis in general despise being called a desert, a Bedouin, or any of the things that may be applicable to our Najdi brethren and it is considered an insult in Hidjazi culture. And you can keep your condescending tone to yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Mosamania said:


> Hidjaz is not a Desert, and Hidjazis in general despise being called a desert, a Bedouin, or any of the things that may be applicable to our Najdi brethren and it is considered an insult in Hidjazi culture. And you can keep your condescending tone to yourself.




Wait desert is an insulting word for you? 

I asked a simple question about the horses, how they managed to survive in such harsh climate, I got a lecture on how I was an ignorant. That is insecurity in my book. You can keep your patronizing attitude to yourself.


----------



## Mosamania

jaunty said:


> Wait desert is an insulting word for you?
> 
> I asked a simple question about the horses, how they managed to survive in such harsh climate, I got a lecture on how I was an ignorant. That is insecurity in my book. You can keep your patronizing attitude to yourself.



Yes, yes in fact it is, Saudi Arabia is a nation that houses 4 distinct cultures inside of it, one of which is Hidjazi, Hidjazis and Jizanis of the south hate being associated with Desert and bedounism, they hate it a lot. Najdis and Shami Badiyat of the north on the other hand are proud of their desert past as they should, me and Al-Hasani are Hidjazis, and saying that we live in a desert is very insulting to us, Hidjazis have a culture that can be considered close to northern Sham culture in fact, Syria and Lebanon to be exact.

While I do agree that the majority of land in which current state Saudi Arabia holds is desert, Hidjaz is not a desert, it is mountains, shore and fertile farming grounds. You can say it is a pet peeve of Hidjazis to say we live in a desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Mosamania said:


> Yes, yes in fact it is, Saudi Arabia is a nation that houses 4 distinct cultures inside of it, one of which is Hidjazi, Hidjazis and Jizanis of the south hate being associated with Desert and bedounism, they hate it a lot. Najdis and Shami Badiyat of the north on the other hand are proud of their desert past as they should, me and Al-Hasani are Hidjazis, and saying that we live in a desert is very insulting to us, Hidjazis have a culture that can be considered close to northern Sham culture in fact, Syria and Lebanon to be exact.
> 
> While I do agree that the majority of land in which current state Saudi Arabia holds is desert, Hidjaz is not a desert, it is mountains, shore and fertile farming grounds. You can say it is a pet peeve of Hidjazis to say we live in a desert.



So how is the desert this time of the year habibi?


----------



## Mosamania

RazPaK said:


> So how is the desert this time of the year habibi?



I don't know, I have never been to a desert in my life, habibi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Mosamania said:


> I don't know, I have never been to a desert in my life, habibi.



That's too bad. You're missing out on life.

I am from desert area in Bakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Mosamania said:


> Yes, yes in fact it is, Saudi Arabia is a nation that houses 4 distinct cultures inside of it, one of which is Hidjazi, Hidjazis and Jizanis of the south hate being associated with Desert and bedounism, they hate it a lot. Najdis and Shami Badiyat of the north on the other hand are proud of their desert past as they should, me and Al-Hasani are Hidjazis, and saying that we live in a desert is very insulting to us, Hidjazis have a culture that can be considered close to northern Sham culture in fact, Syria and Lebanon to be exact.
> 
> While I do agree that the majority of land in which current state Saudi Arabia holds is desert, Hidjaz is not a desert, it is mountains, shore and fertile farming grounds. You can say it is a pet peeve of Hidjazis to say we live in a desert.



Thank you for the explanation.

But I wasn't asking about people or culture; the question was about the horses.


----------



## Mosamania

jaunty said:


> Thank you for the explanation.
> 
> But I wasn't asking about people or culture; the question was about the horses.



Desert doesn't mean arid ground with no life, horses did live in the desert, they would move from oasis to oasis for food and water until domesticated by man, in fact it was the first horse to be domesticated considering recent evidence of ancient Arabian empires.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jedediah

I do some volunteer work at the central texas arabian horse association by teaching kids how to ride. I always tell the kids if they don't go easy on the horse it might blow up like a real arabian.

Jokes aside its a good horse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Mosamania said:


> Desert doesn't mean arid ground with no life, horses did live in the desert, they would move from oasis to oasis for food and water until domesticated by man, in fact it was the first horse to be domesticated considering recent evidence of ancient Arabian empires.




Deserts can thrive and decline, it may seem lifeless at first glance, but behind the scenes there is much wild life.


Assuming deserts have no wild life is akin to presuming there is no wild life in the arctic circle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

@al-Hasani really likes this image.







This an ancient fort. It's called Killa derawar. The main gates have huge spikes on them to counter elephant charges. Elephants were used to breach gates back in the day, but this fort had exclusively built spikes to counter invading armies.

Looks like something out of Medieval Total War 2 huh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> Yes, yes in fact it is, Saudi Arabia is a nation that houses 4 distinct cultures inside of it, one of which is Hidjazi, Hidjazis and Jizanis of the south hate being associated with Desert and bedounism, they hate it a lot. Najdis and Shami Badiyat of the north on the other hand are proud of their desert past as they should, me and Al-Hasani are Hidjazis, and saying that we live in a desert is very insulting to us, Hidjazis have a culture that can be considered close to northern Sham culture in fact, Syria and Lebanon to be exact.
> 
> While I do agree that the majority of land in which current state Saudi Arabia holds is desert, Hidjaz is not a desert, it is mountains, shore and fertile farming grounds. You can say it is a pet peeve of Hidjazis to say we live in a desert.



@Mosamania

You are talking with an ignorant and a well-known Indian troll. I tell you from experience. My post 63 says it all really. Even large areas of Najd are fertile, it hosts thousands of valleys, some of the largest palm groves out there, huge agricultural areas and farmlands (do I need to say Al-Qassim, Unaizah, Buraidah etc. etc.), huge underground water reserves etc. After all Najd is a PLATEAU. Highland in other words. The Northern regions also contain fertile areas and the biggest agricultural areas in the country. Google Maps will confirm this easily. Al-Jouf, Sakaka etc. etc. The Eastern Province is even home and always was traditionally, to rice production.

The only real desert in KSA is the beautiful Rub' al-Khali desert which also has huge underwater reserves and there are even lakes there. But even there you have life. In the skies, on the ground and below.











Anyway let him be ignorant. I don't personally consider a desert an insult (LOL) but rather as a very beautiful thing. Our deserts are both mountainous, sandy, rocky and volcanic and I for once value them.

On a map this is considered a desert in KSA;




وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr










(during the time of spring)




Zyaan by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr





Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr




Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr





الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr

Anyway there are hundreds of such beautiful photos in this thread on page 30 alone.

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos | Page 30

Who in their sane mind can say that there is no life or that it is even ugly nature?

Anyway Mosab I appreciate our deserts be they mountainous, rocky, sandy, volcanic as much as I appreciate our mountain ranges, our tropical areas, our beautiful and long tropical coasts (especially the Red Sea), our 1500 or so tropical islands, our steppes, valleys, farmlands, lowlands, highlands, ancient villages and cities, modern cities, our animal life, architecture, cuisine etc. You should too. Also our deserts gave life to such excellent traditions as horse racing, horse breeding, falconry, hunting, saluki races, the well-known hospitality etc. We should not forget that. It also made our people who lived in those areas though as hell and this was shown in our military history (creating 3 of the 10 biggest empires the world have known - more than any other ethnic group in the top 10) and countless of kingdoms, sultanates, emirates, sheikdoms on 3 continents etc.

@RazPaK my friend, this fort reminds me very much of the forts on the Arabian Peninsula. You should really check this thread out below that I linked to already. It contains hundreds of palaces, forts, castles etc. of the Arabian Peninsula (mostly) and Arab world.

Your video with the horse was cool as hell but the people should be careful not to shot the poor horse, man!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> @Mosamania
> 
> You are talking with an ignorant and a well-known Indian troll. I tell you from experience. My post 63 says it all really. Even large areas of Najd are fertile, it hosts thousands of valleys, some of the largest palm groves out there, huge agricultural areas and farmlands (do I need to say Al-Qassim, Unaizah, Buraidah etc. etc.), huge underground water reserves etc. After all Najd is a PLATEAU. Highland in other words. The Northern regions also contain fertile areas and the biggest agricultural areas in the country. Google Maps will confirm this easily. Al-Jouf, Sakaka etc. etc. The Eastern Province is even home and always was traditionally, to rice production.
> 
> The only real desert in KSA is the beautiful Rub' al-Khali desert which also has huge underwater reserves and there are even lakes there. But even there you have life. In the skies, on the ground and below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway let him be ignorant. I don't personally consider a desert an insult (LOL) but rather as a very beautiful thing. Our deserts are both mountainous, sandy, rocky and volcanic and I for once value them.
> 
> On a map this is considered a desert in KSA;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (during the time of spring)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zyaan by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr
> 
> Anyway there are hundreds of such beautiful photos in this thread on page 30 alone.
> 
> The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos | Page 30
> 
> Who in their sane mind can say that there is no life or that it is even ugly nature?
> 
> Anyway Mosab I appreciate our deserts be they mountainous, rocky, sandy, volcanic as much as I appreciate our mountain ranges, our tropical areas, our beautiful and long tropical coasts (especially the Red Sea), our 1500 or so tropical islands, our steppes, valleys, farmlands, lowlands, highlands, ancient villages and cities, modern cities, our animal life, architecture, cuisine etc. You should too.
> 
> @RazPaK my friend, this fort reminds me very much of the forts on the Arabian Peninsula. You should really check this thread out below that I linked to already. It contains hundreds of palaces, forts, castles etc. of the Arabian Peninsula (mostly) and Arab world.
> 
> Your video with the horse was cool as hell but the people should be careful not to shot the horse, man!



I find KSA desert very beautiful, but @Mosamania guy seems to not like it.

When my grandfather went for Hajj, back in the day he told me about the black mountains in KSA, and how beautiful they were.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safavid empire

I thought world most famous horses are from Turkministan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Safavid empire said:


> I thought world most famous horses are from Turkministan



The Arabian horse is pretty much universally recognized as the most or one of the most well-known and desired horses. I suggest that you read post number 1 in this thread or just the entire thread.

With all due respect then I and most others do not know about any horses from Turkmenistan. The only Turkmen horse that I can think about is the Turkoman horse but it is now extinct and it was obviously never as famous as the Arabian, @MOHSENAM.

Do no troll this informative thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

@al-Hasani ANy good documentaries on Saudi or even arabian peninsula Nature and wildlife which you can recommend ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safavid empire

al-Hasani said:


> The Arabian horse is pretty much universally recognized as the most or one of the most well-known and desired horses. I suggest that you read post number 1 in this thread or just the entire thread.
> 
> With all due respect then I and most others do not know about any horses from Turkmenistan. The only Turkmen horse that I can think about is the Turkoman horse but it is now extinct and it was obviously never as famous as the Arabian, @MOHSENAM.
> 
> Do no troll this informative thread.


Ok sorry for offtopic in Arabian horse thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Mosamania said:


> Desert doesn't mean arid ground with no life, horses did live in the desert, they would move from oasis to oasis for food and water until domesticated by man, in fact it was the first horse to be domesticated considering recent evidence of ancient Arabian empires.



It was a very relevant question from me. I know that desert is not lifeless but horse is not an animal that I would associate with deserts. In general it can't survive without a continuous source of fresh water and green grazing lands. We know that the Arabian horse did survive in that harsh climate. Therefore I wanted to know how. Your answer that they used to move from oasis to oasis makes sense. But even then over time these horses must have developed some characteristics particular to them.

I obviously was not aware of the pet peeves of Al-Hasani and his aversion to deserts, belonging from a country where 95% of the land is desert.


----------



## al-Hasani

Is that Indian troll still here? Escaped from the local slum/jungle? Amazing. Aversion? Yes, sure. That can be seen by my post on this page of the thread. I have an aversion when it comes to ignorants. You are right about that, genius. At least you learned something today in terms of my previous replies.



Cherokee said:


> @al-Hasani ANy good documentaries on Saudi or even arabian peninsula Nature and wildlife which you can recommend ?



Good to see you around. I hope that you are doing well. Take a look on all of those threads. I know that there are many but they are still good in terms of what you ask for.

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos | Page 30

Saudi Arabia in Pictures | Page 77

Wild Arabia - BBC documentary series.

The Frankincense Trail

Exploring Saudi Arabia's marine wonderland

Roads of Arabia Documentary (must watch)

Start with the two threads in terms of photos. There are probably around 2000 photos in just the first thread most from the Arabian Peninsula. Second thread is purely KSA.

Third thread is about the wildlife in Arabia. It is a documentary series. 4-5 hours in total. It's ok. BBC.

Fourth is the ancient Incense Route (first real international trade route) whose heart was in KSA and Yemen. BBC too. That's good.

Incense Route - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Fifth is about the marine wonderland of KSA. It's National Geographic.

Sixth is about the ancient history of Arabia. The documentary is a short documentary but very informative. It's 28 minutes long.

In all of those threads you also have photos, articles, other videos etc.

Enjoy.

P.S: We are a bit off-topic but what the hell?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

RazPaK said:


> Deserts can thrive and decline, it may seem lifeless at first glance, but behind the scenes there is much wild life.
> 
> 
> Assuming deserts have no wild life is akin to presuming there is no wild life in the arctic circle.



It's about the type of wildlife, not lack of wildlife. No one assumed that deserts have no wildlife.



al-Hasani said:


> At least you learned something today in terms of my previous replies.



Always ready to learn new things. Not sure about your posts but Mosamania's replies were informative. The question was asked precisely for that reason, not to witness your drama.


----------



## al-Hasani

I did not know that sticking to facts and educating a person ignorant on a particular matter was not considered informative. But whatever floats your boat. I am not interested. Now stop derailing the thread.





Arabian Horse by Sultan alSultan , on Flickr



Role Model by Ahmed-ID, on Flickr



Sans entraves... by windtalker40, on Flickr



Arabian Horses | الخيل الاصيلة by Osama Alsulami أسامة السلمي, on Flickr



Arabian horse by Sultan alSultan , on Flickr



Arabian Horse ،، by Majed Al-Shehri → ماجد الشهري, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

jaunty said:


> How did these horses survive in desert? Were there wild horses in the desert or were they brought in from somewhere else and domesticated?



*Saudis 'find evidence of early horse domestication'*
BBC News - Saudis 'find evidence of early horse domestication'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Jaanbaz said:


> *Saudis 'find evidence of early horse domestication'*
> BBC News - Saudis 'find evidence of early horse domestication'



Interesting. Makes my original post all the more relevant. Maybe people calling others ignorant would take a look at the mirror. I also read this on the Arabian Horse Associations website--

"Because the interior of the Arabian peninsula has been dry for approximately 10,000 years,* it would have been difficult, if not impossible, for horses to exist in that arid land without the aid of man.* The domestication of the camel in about 3500 B.C. provided the Bedouins (nomadic inhabitants of the middle east desert regions) with means of transport and sustenance needed to survive the perils of life in central Arabia, an area into which they ventured about 2500 B.C. At that time they took with them the prototype of the modern Arabian horse."
--
I specifically mentioned domestication for this reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

jaunty said:


> It was a very relevant question from me. I know that desert is not lifeless but horse is not an animal that I would associate with deserts. In general it can't survive without a continuous source of fresh water and green grazing lands. We know that the Arabian horse did survive in that harsh climate. Therefore I wanted to know how. Your answer that they used to move from oasis to oasis makes sense. But even then over time these horses must have developed some characteristics particular to them.
> 
> I obviously was not aware of the pet peeves of Al-Hasani and his aversion to deserts, belonging from a country where 95% of the land is desert.



It is not 95% desert, not by a long shot, but yeah, there are many theories and myths on how the Arabian horse came to be, my favourite myth is that God created the Arabian horse from the South Wind, then the winds formed into a horse, and God named the Arabian horse the Lord of all Animals, servant to man but its equal still. 

Arabian mythology is probably as lush if not more so than any civilization, how I wish for that mythology to be revived, because much culture can be found in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Mosamania said:


> It is not 95% desert, not by a long shot, but yeah, there are many theories and myths on how the Arabian horse came to be, my favourite myth is that God created the Arabian horse from the South Wind, then the winds formed into a horse, and God named the Arabian horse the Lord of all Animals, servant to man but its equal still.
> 
> Arabian mythology is probably as lush if not more so than any civilization, how I wish for that mythology to be revived, because much culture can be found in it.



Well the 95% number is not my own.

Saudi Arabia Facts, Saudi Arabia Flag -- National Geographic
Dust Storm in Saudi Arabia : Natural Hazards
---------

Anyways it was interesting to know the early history of domestication of these horses. Beautiful animals. The harsh climate did instill some specific characteristics in these horses. Apparently they have large lung capacity and high endurance. Their early domestication and close contact with people also made them human friendly.


----------



## al-Hasani

@jaunty

I wrote to you initially that the Arabian horses live all over the Arabian Peninsula. Even in the tropical areas and the large mountainous regions that cover almost 50% of the geography of the Arabian Peninsula. Look at a topographic map.

Moreover I already explained to you that our only real desert is the Rub' al-Khali desert which is basically uninhabited outside of ancient Bedouin tribes who live on it's Southern Borders.









Nomads of the Nomads: The Al Murrah Bedouin of the Empty Quarter: Donald P. Cole: 9780882956053: Amazon.com: Books

Secondly the place that is thought to be the original homeland is Najd. Central Arabia in other words. Najd in Arabic means Highland. It's a region that has large agricultural areas, hundreds of valleys, large water reserves and it is even a mountainous region with mountains almost 2000 meters tall. There is also plenty of life. Not long ago many predators roamed around those areas. Cheetah's, lions (yes) and to this day there are still a few of them left. I am talking about predators here.

Besides the climate was vastly different 10.000 years ago in Central Arabia. For half of the year the weather in Najd is very pleasant and ideal for agriculture. Hence why some of our biggest agricultural areas can be found in Najd. Such as Al-Qassim, Unaizah, Buraidah etc.

Moreover you do not understand that most of our deserts are fertile for large parts of the year and that they come in all shapes and forms. Mountainous, rocky, volcanic, steppe like etc. The Rub' al Khali is the only real sand desert and that is why it is uninhabited while the other "deserts" of KSA are home to MILLIONS upon millions of people and also agriculture etc. But you won't know or understand that it seems.

This is how some of the "deserts" of Central Arabia (Najd) look like for almost half of the year.

This is around Riyadh as you can see which lies in the center of Najd;




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr




Think Green! by Waseef Akhtar, on Flickr




Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr

Those are not oasis or anything as any idiot can spot. So you are telling me that those are conditions were horses cannot survive? Even wild ones? You do know that wild horses lived in KSA not long ago, right?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

al-Hasani said:


> The Arabian horse is pretty much universally recognized as the most or one of the most well-known and desired horses. I suggest that you read post number 1 in this thread or just the entire thread.
> 
> With all due respect then I and most others do not know about any horses from Turkmenistan. The only Turkmen horse that I can think about is the Turkoman horse but it is now extinct and it was obviously never as famous as the Arabian, @MOHSENAM.
> 
> Do no troll this informative thread.


brother why u are so much hostile to a simple question actually he is right turkmen horse are the best horse in the world 




al-Hasani said:


> and most others do not know about any horses from Turkmenistan.


your words really make me up set cuz u dont know about turkmen horse doesn't means they they are not know actually they are much better known in the world than arabian horse



> The Akhal-Teke has had influence on many breeds, possibly including the Thoroughbred; the Byerly Turk, which may have been Akhal-Teke, an Arabian, or a Turkoman Horse), was one of the three major foundation stallions of the breed. Three other stallions thought to be of Turkoman origin, known as the "Lister Turk", the "White Turk", and the "Yellow Turk" were among a number of minor stallions from the orient who contributed to the foundation bloodstock of the Thoroughbred breed.[21] The Trakehner has also been influenced by the Akhal-Teke, most notably by the stallion, Turkmen-Atti, as have the Russian breeds Don, Budyonny, Karabair, and Karabakh.
> 
> The breed suffered greatly when the Soviet Union required horses to be slaughtered for meat, even though local Turkmen refused to eat them.[22] At one point only 1,250 horses remained and export from the Soviet Union was banned. The government of Turkmenistan now uses the horses as diplomatic presents as well as auctioning a few to raise money for improved horse breeding programs.[23]


Akhal-Teke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




al-Hasani said:


> The only Turkmen horse that I can think about is the Turkoman horse but it is now extinct and it was obviously never as famous as the Arabian,



except akhal teke we have yomud and goklan horse too
arabian and thoroughberd horse are mixed turkmen horse btw today arabian horse are more used because in past the demand for turkmen horse largely damged it's genetic storage this forced gov of turkmenistan to forbid selling of the horses
















































Horse Color - Akhal-Teke Association of America

AT Shop! - Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke
Akhal-teke horses for sale - Akhal-teke horses for sale - Main
Supermodel of the Horse World: the Golden Akhal-Teke | The Featured Creature

these horse are the horse like no other they shall not be like no other


----------



## al-Hasani

With all due respect @asena_great then Arabian horses are more well-known and they are also more expensive. Did you even read the first post in this thread? Almost all famous rulers from time immortal have used Arabian horses. Almost all living horses have Arabian blood in them because the Arabian horse is the best when it comes to endurance, speed etc. It is also famous for its beauty. It is recognized as some of the most expensive as well as I wrote.

Arabian Horse-Most Expensive Horse in the World



> There are currently about 6,600 Akhal-Tekes in the world, mostly in Turkmenistan and Russia, although they are also found throughout Europe and North America.[4]



So how can they be more famous?

If those Yomut and Goklan horses are so famous why do they not even have a English Wikipedia page?

Mate, you are wrong here and there is no shame in admitting that.

Besides that user I answered to is a serial troll that has now been banned.

Please do not derail this thread. It's about Arabian Horses.
Nobody said anything bad about Turkmen horses what was written was that they are not the most famous nor more famous than Arabians and every single horse expert will tell you the same. Likewise most PDF users will know what an Arabian horse is while (my guess) only a minority will know what a Akhal-Tekes horse is.

No ill harm meant and beautiful horses. Sorry if you misunderstood my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

al-Hasani said:


> I wrote to you initially that the Arabian horses live all over the Arabian Peninsula.



That means they live in the deserts too, right? Doesn't it make my original post highly relevant? I also pointed out the the possibility of early domestication without any _a priori_ knowledge on the subject. Now after doing a bit of research it is apparent that domestication was a main reason why they were able to survive those harsh conditions of the desert. Your posts were focused more on showing how SA was not a desert instead of the question that I asked. If you go back and review the thread with an open mind you would realize that you were hostile to me unnecessarily. My question was highly pertinent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

jaunty said:


> That means they live in the deserts too, right? Doesn't it make my original post highly relevant? I also pointed out the the possibility of early domestication without any _a priori_ knowledge on the subject. Now after doing a bit of research it is apparent that domestication was a main reason why they were able to survive those harsh conditions of the desert. Your posts were focused more on showing how SA was not a desert instead of the question that I asked. If you go back and review the thread with an open mind you would realize that you were hostile to me unnecessarily. My question was highly pertinent.



Well, the only true desert in KSA is the Rub' al Khali which covers almost the entire Southeastern part of KSA. Horses do not live there from what I am aware of. Only camels that BTW originate in the Horn of Africa. In fact KSA IMPORTS camels from Australia, LOL, which has the highest amount of wild camels in the world with Somalia being 2 I believe. You can google yourself.

Najd (Central Arabia), which means highland in Arabic, is not entirely desert at all. Only parts of it and those deserts there are fertile during many months of the year as you can see by my photos. It is home to hundreds of valleys, highlands, steppe and large agricultural areas and some of the biggest palm grooves in the world.

Al-Qassim, Unaizah, Buraidah etc. are famous for having very large agricultural areas where most fruits and vegetables grow.

What is special with Najd is the climate. The climate is very hot during the summer (June, July, August, September) but there are also great varieties between night and day. Nights can get quite cold.

I already answered your question. Yes, due to the climate and the horse also inhabiting desert it has got some unique characteristics such as endurance, speed, power and its strong bonds with people.

Deserts and steppes. This is important to notice.

But this is one theory. Some say that Arabian horses originated in Yemen which is mainly mountainous. So there are a few theories. What is known is that the Arabian Horse has been present in the Arabian Peninsula for 9000 years or so. More I cannot tell you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

al-Hasani said:


> With all due respect @asena_great then Arabian horses are more well-known and they are also more expensive. Did you even read the first post in this thread? Almost all famous rulers from time immortal have used Arabian horses. Almost all living horses have Arabian blood in them because the Arabian horse is the best when it comes to endurance, speed etc. It is also famous for its beauty. It is recognized as some of the most expensive as well as I wrote.


brother i never said Arabian horse are not awesome or they are unknown ofc they are one of the best horses in the world im just informing u turkmen horse is not what u said here in this thread




al-Hasani said:


> So how can they be more famous?



actually turkmen horse get famous in ww1 for the first time Russian use turkmens and their deadly horse against the germans in that time this hourses get internationally famous and later soviet export them to all glob (largly damge it's breed ) they European nobles buy these horse and mixed them with their own local horses

about the use of turkmen horse all the seljuk sultans and safavid /afshar/qajar kings and russian tezars and generals like Georgy Zhukov and Aleksey Kuropatkin used these horses



Georgy Zhukov used akhal teke horse for victory marsh of ww2






3 akhal teke horse run the victory march of greatest war in mankind history Zhukov riding a grey Akhal-Teke horse during the Moscow Victory Parade of 1945. Next to him marshal Rokossovski on a black horse

dude like i say they are already famous today they are under breeding policy i hop to see they number grow once again





al-Hasani said:


> If those Yomut and Goklan horses are so famous why do they not even have a English Wikipedia page?


Iomud - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

yomut page 

yomut and goklan horse belongs to yomud and goklan tribe of turkmen whom only live in iran eastern part of caspian sea these horses are just a steps from extantion their number was good once but druing iran - iraq war iranian gov kill so many of them for meat now their number is largely drop and due to mismanagement of iranian gov their number didn't grow so much among all three breed yomud horse are the best turkmen horses today buying and selling of these horse among none locals is forbidden and exiting these horse from iran is illegal , exiting them illegally has a heavy punishment




al-Hasani said:


> Please do not derail this thread. It's about Arabian Horses.


ok brother this was my last post i wont post again u have my word

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vassnti

"Speed, beauty, nobleness, elegance, loyalty, endurance, strength and companionship."



al-Hasani said:


> Both. Don't we all want to have a wife with those attributes?


 
Nope you dont want Speed in a wife 

Lovley pics and a nice read but i thought Gengis Khan would have have ridden a Mongolian horse not an Arab?

As for speed the Walers from Australia ridden by the light horse may not have been as pretty but they could out run an Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 420canada

Cherokee said:


> @al-Hasani There is also a legend of Prophet's Thumbprint horses . I am sure you would be aware about it .
> 
> for those who don't know : My Equestrian World: The Prophet’s Thumbprint
> 
> This is what Prophet Thumbprint is called


thanks for the read

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Vassnti said:


> "Speed, beauty, nobleness, elegance, loyalty, endurance, strength and companionship."
> 
> 
> 
> Nope you dont want Speed in a wife
> 
> Lovley pics and a nice read but i thought Gengis Khan would have have ridden a Mongolian horse not an Arab?
> 
> As for speed the Walers from Australia ridden by the light horse may not have been as pretty but they could out run an Arab.



This totally depends when that "speed" is going to be used and for what.

I am quite sure that the Mongols used the Mongolian horse by large.

I don't know anything about the Walers but a quick Google search shows that it's a mixed race and one of the components that created it was the Arabian horse. Did the aboriginals use horses or camels before the European "discovery"? I think I recall reading that this was NOT the case.


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

The Arabian Horse no doubt is a benchmark on it's own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Indus Falcon said:


> The Arabian Horse no doubt is a benchmark on it's own.



Brother, do you have Arabian horses in Pakistan or horses who descend from the Arabian horse? A lot of other horses are of an Arabian bloodstock or partial one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Saif al-Arab said:


> Brother, do you have Arabian horses in Pakistan or horses who descend from the Arabian horse? A lot of other horses are of an Arabian bloodstock or partial one.


Sorry for interruption sheikh.
We have arabian horses in Pakistan Army mona Depot located at sargodha, certified from World Arabian horse Organisation W.A.H.O. Some land lords from elite background have straight egyptian Arabian horses.
Personally i like Arabian horse due to it's loyalty and endurance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

engineer saad said:


> Sorry for interruption sheikh.
> We have arabian horses in Pakistan Army mona Depot located at sargodha, certified from World Arabian horse Organisation W.A.H.O. Some land lords from elite background have straight egyptian Arabian horses.
> Personally i like Arabian horse due to it's loyalty and endurance.


It's sheer beauty can't be ignored either.

I think it was you who posted a thread on Arabians in the PA. Can you post the link?

Best Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

engineer saad said:


> Sorry for interruption sheikh.
> We have arabian horses in Pakistan Army mona Depot located at sargodha, certified from World Arabian horse Organisation W.A.H.O. Some land lords from elite background have straight egyptian Arabian horses.
> Personally i like Arabian horse due to it's loyalty and endurance.



I am not a "Sheikh" brother, lol.

Thank you for the information. I ventured into the universe of Youtube and found many videos of Arabian horses in Pakistan.

Pakistan has a lot of lovely farms and farmlands and such environment is perfect for horses, including Arabian horses. Also wide areas of land that they can room freely in. Unfortunately there are hardly any wild Arabian horses left as they were domestic so long ago.

I am a big fan of nature and the environment. KSA has a lot of very big national parks and wild areas that I hope tourists from across the world will be able to see/visit one day. Pakistan the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

Saif al-Arab said:


> I am not a "Sheikh" brother, lol.
> 
> .


 Mullah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Indus Falcon said:


> It's sheer beauty can't be ignored either.
> 
> I think it was you who posted a thread on Arabians in the PA. Can you post the link?
> 
> Best Regards


Mona Remount Depot(The Horsemen Paradise)
@Saif al-Arab Please check this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Indus Falcon said:


> Mullah?



A Sharif if we are to be formal but this is not something that anyone puts emphasis on, at least not in Europe where most do not even know what it is!

Neither a Sheikh nor a Mullah. I respect both those people just as I respect the common laborer. You have bad apples among all sectors of the society. It is wrong to make fun of ordinary Mullah's or laborers or whatever. All of us regardless of job or status have a purpose in this world. We should be judged upon our actions and character.



engineer saad said:


> Mona Remount Depot(The Horsemen Paradise)
> @Saif al-Arab Please check this thread.



I will brother. Thank you for your informative post. I have a big weakness for horses. It must run in the family because my father also loves horses. In general I like animals, lol. Horses are mostly associated with girls here in Europe, lol, so it's a bit different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Saif al-Arab said:


> I will brother. Thank you for your informative post. I have a big weakness for horses. It must run in the family because my father also loves horses.


What is your favorite horse breed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

engineer saad said:


> What is your favorite horse breed?



Arabian, Anglo-Arabian, Andalusian, Thoroughbreed, Hispano-Árabe (fushion of the Arab and Andalusian) and the Percheron. There are so many different breeds and fusions so it's difficult.

But those above are definitely my favorites and the Arabian is my favorite if I had to pick one. I mean the Arabian has influenced all those above so you could probably guess that already.

If I one day become a proud father of a daughter or more than 1 and will have the money, environment etc. available I will buy her an Icelandic Pony, lol. Apparently those are a hit for young girls.

Whatever the breed, I am a fan of horses. Always will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Saif al-Arab said:


> A Sharif if we are to be formal but this is not something that anyone puts emphasis on, at least not in Europe where most do not even know what it is!
> 
> Neither a Sheikh nor a Mullah. I respect both those people just as I respect the common laborer. You have bad apples among all sectors of the society. It is wrong to make fun of ordinary Mullah's or laborers or whatever. All of us regardless of job or status have a purpose in this world. We should be judged upon our actions and character.


It wasn't about respect, it was about trolling you. Just bugging you cause you're my Bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Saif al-Arab said:


> Arabian, Anglo-Arabian, Andalusian, Thoroughbreed, Hispano-Árabe (fushion of the Arab and Andalusian) and the Percheron. There are so many different breeds and fusions so it's difficult.
> 
> But those above are definitely my favorites and the Arabian is my favorite if I had to pick one. I mean the Arabian has influenced all those above so you could probably guess that already.
> 
> If I one day become a proud father of a daughter or more than 1 and will have the money, environment etc. available I will buy her an Icelandic Pony, lol. Apparently those are a hit for young girls.
> 
> Whatever the breed, I am a fan of horses. Always will be.


Your favorite horse breeds are similar to mine.
Is it easy to own arabian horses in saudia Arabia? Here straight Egyptians are in millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

engineer saad said:


> Your favorite horse breeds are similar to mine.
> Is it easy to own arabian horses in saudia Arabia? Here straight Egyptians are in millions.



Sorry for the late reply. I have to leave PDF so I will make it short, although I would have loved to write a detailed post as I usually tend to do if people ask me about something.

That's because we seem to value the same traits in horses.

Horse breeding was historically very popular in KSA, the Arabian Peninsula and many Arab nations. Aside from horse racing which is still a popular sport in KSA.

In "the old days" horse farms in KSA were more numerous. Nowadays a few individuals, mostly wealthy people from the House of Saud and other well-known business families etc, own huge large horse farms. They have developed somewhat of a monopoly in this regard.

It's an expensive hobby so not many people own Arabian horses. You need to own a farm to keep them and it's a big job. Especially if you want to earn money from it and not just as a hobby. It's the same in Europe.

Although horse racing, horse breeding is an important Arabian tradition it's not really something that your average Joe engages in.

In the last few years more people have started to become interested in this heritage and horse festivals have emerged in many Saudi Arabian cities that have attracted large crowds.

In this thread you can see that I have posted numerous photos and videos from KSA of horse farms, private individuals riding horses etc.

It's a big business as well.

Some quick links:

Stables of HM King Abdullah Bin A'Aziz Al-Saud & Sons

The Farm | Athbah Stud

Website Inquiry Al Khaled Farm | About Us | Al Khaled Farm story

AL-Mohamadia Stud :: Arabian Horses, Stallions, Farms, Arabians, for sale - Arabian Horse Network, www.arabhorse.com

Prince Sultan Bin Abdulaziz International Arabian Horse Festival

King Abdulaziz Arabian Horses Center at Dirab | Achievements

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@engineer saad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@engineer saad @Indus Falcon @JUBA @Full Moon @alarabi etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Falcon

This is one reason, besides their beauty why I love Arabian horses - their loyalty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Arabian horses are legendary. Even the ancient tamil stories mention how the kings bought Arab horses for their armies. Such was its fame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Arabian horses are legendary. Even the ancient tamil stories mention how the kings bought Arab horses for their armies. Such was its fame.



I recently read about the ancient relations between Arabia and South Asia and after studying a few related subjects it came to my knowledge that Arabs and Tamils (South India and Sri Lanka in general) have had considerable relations on many fronts. First and foremost trade but likewise settlements of Arabs. The Sri Lankan Moors for instance claim partial Arab ancestry. I also know that the first human migrations into that part of the world (South Asia) came from Arabia. I think that the ancient Vedoid element in South Asia came from Arabia originally. In very small isolated pockets of Yemen and Southwestern Oman and in particular the islands of Socotra (which is the Galapagos Islands of Asia and by many considered as the most allies looking place on earth) you can find a very small minority of Vedoid looking people. It's a mystery where they came from but I think that "my" theory (I think that genealogists have established this already but I am not sure) makes the most sense.






Actually Arabia alongside with East Africa has played an absolutely crucial role in the human migration history and not surpriginsly those two areas of the world have been inhabited by humans longer than any other regions of the world. Sadly both regions are still very much terra incognita when it comes to archaeology despite our knowledge of numerous ancient civilizations found in both regions, in particular Arabia.

Photos from mostly KSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Stallion

The famous Janadria Farm for Arabian horses - one of the largest stables in the world with over 1000 full-blooded Arabian horses outside of Riyadh:








































The last photo, which is from KSA, is too cool. Fantastic.

@Kuwaiti Girl

Do you know anything about the situation of Arabian horse racing and breeding in Kuwait? I know that there are horse festivals in Kuwait and that equestrian club and sports are popular like in most of the GCC and many Arab countries. However I once read that the Arabian horse population in Kuwait suffered heavily (like most of Kuwait unfortunately) from Saddam's invasion of Kuwait. Can you confirm this?

Personally I very much like that traditional sports such as equestrian sports, falconry etc. are kept alive in the GCC although more and more young people do not care at all. The GCC states have actually won several Olympic medals in equestrian sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Saudi Arabian equastrians:

Dalma Rushdi Malhas











Saudi Arabian equastrian Olympic bronze medalists from 2012:











------------

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

@Arabian Stallion , this is for you:

*Kuwait keeps, breeds unique Arabian horses*

http://news.kuwaittimes.net/website/kuwait-keeps-breeds-unique-arabian-horses/

KUWAIT: Bait Al-Arab (The Arabian Horse Center) plays a key role in breeding of the unique Arabian horses, numbers of which have dwindled in the Arabian Peninsula. The center, run by the Assistant Undersecretary at the Amiri Diwan, Sheikha Sara Al-Fahad Al-Sabah, was founded in 1980 to preserve breeding of these horses and promoting the raising of the beautiful animals in the country.

Mohammad Al-Marzouq, the head of the center board of trustees, said in remarks to KUNA, that the center hosts more than 100 heads of genuine Arabian horses. The center, located on a 300,000-sqm plot of land in Subhan, regularly hosts Arabian beauty horses contests, the latest of which was held earlier this year. Marzouq expressed gratitude to His Highness the Amir Sheikh Sabah Al-Ahmad Al-Jaber Al- Sabah for encouraging the raising of the Arabian horses.

The Arabian horse was born and evolved in a desert and was prized by the nomadic Bedouin tribes. Historical studies indicate that the Arabian horse was strongly linked to humans. The animal was even brought inside family tents in order to be protected and sheltered. This close relationship with humans has created a horse that is a fast learner, good-natured and a faithful companion. The Arabian horses developed the high spirit and alertness that are essential in a horse used for purposes such as war. — KUNA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desertfalcon

Gorgeous creatures!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> @Arabian Stallion , this is for you:
> 
> *Kuwait keeps, breeds unique Arabian horses*
> 
> http://news.kuwaittimes.net/website/kuwait-keeps-breeds-unique-arabian-horses/
> 
> KUWAIT: Bait Al-Arab (The Arabian Horse Center) plays a key role in breeding of the unique Arabian horses, numbers of which have dwindled in the Arabian Peninsula. The center, run by the Assistant Undersecretary at the Amiri Diwan, Sheikha Sara Al-Fahad Al-Sabah, was founded in 1980 to preserve breeding of these horses and promoting the raising of the beautiful animals in the country.
> 
> Mohammad Al-Marzouq, the head of the center board of trustees, said in remarks to KUNA, that the center hosts more than 100 heads of genuine Arabian horses. The center, located on a 300,000-sqm plot of land in Subhan, regularly hosts Arabian beauty horses contests, the latest of which was held earlier this year. Marzouq expressed gratitude to His Highness the Amir Sheikh Sabah Al-Ahmad Al-Jaber Al- Sabah for encouraging the raising of the Arabian horses.
> 
> The Arabian horse was born and evolved in a desert and was prized by the nomadic Bedouin tribes. Historical studies indicate that the Arabian horse was strongly linked to humans. The animal was even brought inside family tents in order to be protected and sheltered. This close relationship with humans has created a horse that is a fast learner, good-natured and a faithful companion. The Arabian horses developed the high spirit and alertness that are essential in a horse used for purposes such as war. — KUNA





Very encouraging news! The introduction of conversation programs in Arab countries where the Arabian horse population has been declining in recent decades is a step in the right direction. Even in war-torn Iraq they are doing it as well which is great news.


Desertfalcon said:


> Gorgeous creatures!



The Arabian horse was the Ferrari of our era for millennia before the invention of automobiles.
Only camels came second. Both very faithful, useful and historically very expensive animals, even to this very day.

Good to see you back my friend. Feel free to update the thread about falconry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

wow this breed of horse has no parallel in beauty n strength, amazing horse and very costly too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

*9.000 year old art and skeletons of Arabian horses found in KSA. The original homeland of the Arabian horse. A very interesting and informative article.*

http://archive.aramcoworld.com/issue/201203/discovery.at.al-magar.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_horse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807657003627741184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*A blog on desert arabian horses, past and present*
*
Muhammad Eid Al-Rawwaf, Consul of Najd and Hijaz in Damascus and the Albert Harris imports: a new find*​By Edouard Aldahdah

Posted on January 20th, 2015 in Saudi

This fascinating article (in Arabic) reveals that King Abd al-Aziz Aal Saud, upon founding the Kingdom of Najd, Hijaz and its dependencies (which in 1932 became the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia) entrusted the responsibility of representing his Kingdom before other Arab countries to members of the Agheylat corporation (see below about them). This makes a lot of sense since the Agheylat had developed deep commercial ties with many of these countries, including Iraq, Syria, Egypt and Lebanon, where they maintained trading offices.

Sheykh Fawzan al-Sabiq, the King’s first ambassador to Egypt (in 1926), appears as the most famous of these early Agheylat diplomats, according to the article. His brother Abd al-Aziz was indeed a horse merchant established in Egypt. Other early Saudi diplomats from the Agheylat include Mansur al-Rumayh, Hamoud al-Barrak, al-Rabdi and al-‘Usaymi.

The most pleasant surprise, and one that will enable us to shed further light on the history of several desert-bred Arabians imported to the USA, is the inclusion of the name of Muhammad Eid al-Rawwaf among these diplomats hailing from Agheylat families. He appears as the governor of Jeddah in the 1930s, before being appointed as the Saudi representative to Baghdad. He belonged to an influential family of Agheylat from Buraydah.

Arabian horse historians will remember a “Mohamed Ed El Rouaf”, Consul of the Sultanate of Hijaz and Najd as the signatory of the export papers of the four imports of Albert Harris, *Nufoud, *Dahma, *Tairah, and *Samirah, in 1932, and as the registered breeder of *Sunshine. I was able to find his trace online, in several places. This newspaper article identifies members of the Rawwaf family as the King’s agents in “Sham” (Greater Syria), meaning Lebanon and Syria. This article references a book which contains a picture of the members of the first Saudi study-abroad group of students, and it includes Muhammad Eid Al-Rawwaf. Finally, a Wikipedia entry identifies Muhammad Eid al-Rawwaf as the King’s Consul in Damascus (there was no embassy then since Syria was not an independent country but a French protectorate), but does not provide dates. Finally, I found the gold prize: the Arabic text of a letter, published in Amin Rihani’s book “Correspondence between King Abd al-Aziz Aal Saud and Amin Rihani” (Dar Amwaaj, Beirut, 2001). Here is the text of the letter (quick English translation mine):

_In the name of God the Merciful the Compassionate_

_To the dearest friend, the honorable Mr. Amin Effendi Al-Rihani_

_Salutations and respects; after which, I extend to you wishes of health, strength and prosperity, and send you the attached three certificates concerning the mares Samirah, Dahna, and Nufoud, after I finalized them and sealed them; the reason for my delay in sending them to you stems from the difficulty of getting the French Consulate to stamp them. I am also returning to you the four certificates that came from the High Diwan in your name. Please send my regards to Mr. Yussef Effendi, and to his son the writer, and to the family, and I conclude my message by thanking you for your brotherly feelings, please accept the expression of my utmost respect._

_Muhammad Eid Al-Rawwaf_

_Damascus, 18 Jumada al-Awwal 1351 H, corresponding to 18 September 1932._

I wonder where the actual certificates are. I would not be surprised if they were among his family papers in Rihani’s museum in the village of Freikeh, Lebanon. Below, a picture of Muhammad Eid Al-Rawwaf (in Arab dress), surrounded by Consuls of Spain, Italy, Austria and Belgium in Damascus, at the reception held by the French High Commissioner in Damascus (who is the military man in white, to the right) on the occasion of the French National Holiday, July 14th, 1930. The picture is from the Emirati newspaper Al-Bayan.





http://daughterofthewind.org/muhamm...cus-and-the-albert-harris-imports-a-new-find/

*El-Haml, 1967 ‘Ubayyan stallion in the USA, then Germany*​
By Edouard Aldahdah

Posted on November 5th, 2014 in Saudi

Yesterday, Lee Oelllerich sent me these photos of the 1967 ‘Ubayyan stallion El-Haml (El Hamdan x Al Fellujah by Al Felluje) at 3 years old. What a horse, and what a combination of good horses. These BLUE STARs can surely improve any stock, Arabian or not, Al Khamsa or not. Click on the photos to enlarge them. Lee tells me El-Haml was a successful Race and Endurance horse who left for Germany in 1980, and ran his last flat race two weeks before exportation at age thirteen.











http://daughterofthewind.org/el-haml-1967-ubayyan-stallion-in-the-usa-then-germany/

*Lazam Najd, Suwayti stallion from Saudi Arabia*​By Edouard Aldahdah

Posted on October 23rd, 2014 in Saudi

Pauline Lagmay of Jedda, in Saudi Arabia, sent me these photos of the asil Arabian stallion, Lazam Najd, a Suwayti, who is in her care. This beautiful stallion, by Haleem out of Ghazalet Najd, was featured in a video on this blog a few years ago. That’s a strain originally from the Sharif of Mecca, by the way.









http://daughterofthewind.org/lazam-najd-suwayti-stallion-from-saudi-arabia/

*New photo of Muhammad Ibn Rashid of Hail, Jabal Shammar*​
By Edouard Aldahdah

Posted on October 8th, 2014 in Saudi

A relatively recent revised edition of Abdallah al-Bassam’s (Lady Anne Blunt’s acquaintance from ‘Unayzah in Qassim) book “T_uhfat al-mushtaq fi akhbar Najd wa al-Hijaz wa al-‘Iraq_” (edited by Ibrahim al-Khalidi, pub. Kuwait, 2000) has this photo that claims to represent the Emir of Hail Mohammad Ibn Abdallah Ibn Rashid of Hail (Lady Anne Blunt’s host in Hail in Jabal Shammar). It is the second representation of him I have ever seen, and the first on a horse.

Has anyone seen this photo before? From which book was it picked? or was it unpublished before?

Look at that horse.. shouldn’t we go back to breeding like that?





Claimed to be Mohammad ibn Rashid of Hail

http://daughterofthewind.org/new-photo-of-muhammad-ibn-rashid-of-hail-jabal-shammar/

Tons of fantastic old information on that blog.

*I think that I have referred to this article before and similar ones that prove that the domestication of the horse first took place in Arabia (modern-day KSA) 9000 years ago.*

http://archive.aramcoworld.com/issue/201203/discovery.at.al-magar.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Magar

http://www.arabnews.com/saudi-arabia/news/782891

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-14658678

@Khafee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

The historical region of Najd in KSA is home to one of the oldest civilizations (Al-Magar from the Neolithic period - 7000 BC) and is a possible/likely source for the domestication of horses and other animals as well:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Magar

https://www.scta.gov.sa/en/antiquities-museums/archeologicaldiscovery/pages/Al-Magar.aspx







When Mutlaq ibn Gublan decided to dig a _birka_ (pond) to keep his camels watered, he arranged for a backhoe and drums of diesel fuel to be driven from the road to the site on his ancestral grazing lands in southwest Saudi Arabia. The spot he had chosen, amid finger-like valleys that cut through low sandstone hills, was near traces of an ancient waterfall, which hinted that, in millennia past, nature itself supplied more than a mere birka.

His pond was never completed. As he supervised the excavation, he says, "I spotted a smooth, shaped stone sticking out of the ground. I recognized it was an old and important object." He could tell at once it was a statue of an animal. It was buried upright, head toward the surface, he says. "I paid off the operator and told him to follow his tracks back to the road."





SAUDI COMMISSION FOR TOURISM AND ANTIQUITIES

Above and top: The largest, and to date the most significant, of more than 300 artifacts found so far at al-Magar is a sculpture fragment whose head, muzzle, nostrils, arched neck, shoulder, withers and overall proportions resemble those of a horse, though it may represent an ***, an onager or a hybrid. Eighty-six centimeters (34") long, 18 centimeters (7") thick and weighing more than 135 kilograms (300 lbs), it is provisionally dated to about 7000 bce.
Over the next few years, Ibn Gublan unearthed some 300 objects there. Though none was as large as the first, his finds included a small stone menagerie: ostrich, sheep and goats; what may be fish and birds; a cow-like bovid (_Bovidae_); and an elegant canine profile that resembles one of the oldest known domesticated breeds, the desert saluki. In addition, he found mortars and pestles, grain grinders, a soapstone pot ornamented with looping and hatched geometric motifs, weights likely used in weaving and stone tools that may have been used in leather processing, as well as scrapers, arrowheads and blades—including an exquisitely decorated stone knife in the unmistakable curved design of the traditional Arabian dagger.





"I recognized it was an old and important object," says Mutlaq ibn Gublan, who canceled excavation of his camel-watering pond when the excavator's backhoe struck the Neolithic sculpture. "I am happy that in the footsteps of my grandfather and his long line of ancestors I have found something from the heart of Arabia that goes deep into our history and helps connect us with the past."
Two years ago, he loaded it all up in his Jeep, drove it to Riyadh and donated it to the Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities (scta).

"When I first saw the pieces, I just could not believe it. It was, how can I say, _incroyable_," recalls Ali al-Ghabban, head of antiquities at the scta, his French-accented English giving away his years at the University of Provence. "This is Neolithic material," he states, from "a sophisticated society possessing a high level of art and craftsmanship that we have not previously seen." Al-Ghabban had a laboratory run a radiocarbon analysis on trace organic remains found later alongside some of the objects. That dated the material to between 6590 and 7250 bce, he says.

The discovery has been named "the al-Magar civilization" after its location, a name that means "gathering place" or "headquarters" in a tribal context. It is the carvings of animals—far more numerous, and some larger, than anything previously found in the western Arabian Peninsula—that are the most intriguing. Among them, the largest, the one that prompted Ibn Gublan to stop the backhoe, has sparked the most curiosity of all.
































Eighty-six centimeters (34") long, 18 centimeters (7") thick and weighing more than 135 kilograms (300 lbs), the carving has a rounded head, arched neck, muzzle, nostrils, shoulder, withers and overall proportions that clearly resemble an equid—a horse, an ***, an onager or some hybrid. But what makes it so very curious are its two distinctive tooled markings—one in relief from the shoulder down toward the forefoot, and the other carefully, even delicately, incised around the muzzle. The question fairly leaps out: Were the people who inhabited al-Magar putting early forms of bridles on such animals? If so, they were doing it millennia before experts believe it was done elsewhere.

The discovery at al-Magar and the electrifying question it raises come as Saudi Arabia experiences a resurgent pride not only in its archeological heritage but also, particularly, in the legacy and culture of the desert-bred Arabian horse. The discovery also coincides with recent advances in analytical technologies that can help address important questions: When and where did humans begin to move from hunting wild horses (_Equus ferus_) for food, bone, hide and hair toward the capture, taming and exploitation of horses for meat, milk and transport—a process that gave rise to the subspecies (_Equus ferus caballus_) that is today's domesticated horse? This pivotal historic development revolutionized transport and trade, allowed people to connect over much larger distances, speeded migrations and changed conquest and warfare. Yet despite more than a century of archeology and the latest in genetic technology, it remains an open question exactly when, where and how domestication occurred. The discovery at al-Magar shows again just how very open a question it is.


When Ibn Gublan removes from a document case a sheaf of neatly clipped and plastic-protected press clippings, in both Arabic and English, and fans them out in the tented _majlis_(salon) of his brother's home, it is the picture of the banded and incised equid-like statue that takes pride of place. In a scholarly manner, he adjusts his thick-rimmed glasses and peers at a photograph of Saudi King Abdullah bin 'Abd al-'Aziz examining the objects last year, when the discovery was announced and the finds were first displayed to dignitaries and high government officials.

With mint tea brewing on the hearth and Arab coffee deftly served by his young nephew Saud, attention turns to this prize statue. It is the centerpiece of a new archeological discussion, and its initial interpretation is as challenging and contentious as it is intriguing.

A wet epoch in Arabia, starting after the last Ice Age, about 10,000 years ago, and enduring for about 5000 years, allowed widely varied flora and fauna to flourish. Evidence of this is abundant in rock art throughout the western Arabian Peninsula, where depictions of various equids appear along with other species, such as cheetah, hippo, hyena and giraffe, which disappeared as the climate dried to desert. How and when the horse appeared is a matter of both emerging science and Saudi cultural pride—this latter evidenced not only by today's pride in Arabian horses, but also by the rich legacy of poetry and legend, going back deep into pre-Islamic times, that surround and celebrate the desert-bred Arabian horse.

The sculptures from al-Magar "might be" equids, says David Anthony, author of _The Horse, The Wheel, and Language_ and a leading authority on the domestication of the horse. "The local equid in southern Mesopotamia was the onager, and another was the ***, introduced probably from Egypt. No _Equus caballus_ specimens have been found, to my knowledge, anywhere near Saudi Arabia before 1800 bce." For anything conclusive, he continues, "there need to be finds of definite _Equus ferus caballus_ bones in a good stratified context dated by radiocarbon."

In March 2010, the scta flew Saudi and international archeologists and pre-historians to al-Magar for a brief daytime survey. The team fanned out and, in a few hours, collected more stone objects, including tools and another horse-like statue. They also sifted out four samples of burned bone, which were later used for radiocarbon dating of the site. The date, about 9000 years before the present, coincides with the period when the inhabitants of the first known settlements in Arabia and the Levant, already starting to cultivate crops, were also beginning to domesticate animals.

With the area now monitored to prevent illicit digging, the scta is preparing for detailed surveys and excavations expected to take years. "This impressive discovery reflects the importance of the site as a cultural center and could possibly be the birthplace of an advanced prehistoric civilization that witnessed domestication of animals for the first time during the Neolithic period," says al-Ghabban. "We now need to know more."


"All current evidence points to the Eurasian steppe, and probably not much earlier than around 4000 bce," as the place and time the horse was first domesticated, says zooarcheologist Sandra Olsen, head of anthropology and director of the Center for World Cultures at the Carnegie Museum of Natural History. Olsen has studied the roles of horses in human cultures since 1975 and pioneered research on horse domestication. She and her colleagues have documented the oldest evidence for domestic horses known to date: It comes from about 3500 bce, in northern Kazakhstan.

In 2010 and 2011, Olsen joined Majid Khan, a specialist on Arabian rock art, in Saudi Arabia for a kingdom-wide survey of known rock art that shows equids—and a quest for new finds. Khan has spent the last three decades investigating Saudi petroglyphs, and he estimates there are more than 1000 that portray equids as hunted, ridden or draft animals. He believes the earliest among them date back into the Neolithic era—though assigning accurate dates is notoriously challenging.










Al-Magar lies amid the low hills and sandy valleys of southwestern Saudi Arabia, which until 4000 or 5000 years ago was as verdant as African savannah today.
Given the limitations of the archeological record, how can archeologists make progress in identifying where and when the long process of domestication actually began? Olsen describes her team's approach as "holistic," or simply, "piecing together as much evidence as possible, whether direct or more circumstantial." In the steppes of Asia, she adds, "we also take an 'upside-down' approach: If the prehistoric horse bones are difficult to decipher, then why not look at the settlement and at traces of the human lifestyle for evidence that they were affected by horse domestication?"

According to al-Ghabban, it is just such a multidisciplinary approach that will be applied at al-Magar, where specialists will include zooarcheologists, geoarcheologists, archeobotanists, paleoclimatologists, petrologists, paleontologists, authorities on the domestication of flora and fauna, and archeogeneticists, who will likely be enlisted to use relatively new mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) analysis. What makes mtDNA analysis particularly useful is that—unlike nuclear DNA—mtDNA resides outside a cell's nucleus, which means it is inherited exclusively through the maternal line, unshuffled from generation to generation. MtDNA studies comparing a range of domestic horse breeds reveal high diversity among maternal lines, or matrilines. This diversity, Olsen says, supports the theory that horse domestication took place in a number of different places at different times. "There was no one ancestral mare that was the 'Eve' of all domestic horses," she says.

Supporting this view is a study published in January in the journal of the us National Academy of Sciences that examines the rate of mutation of equine mtdna. It not only concludes that communities in both Asia and Europe domesticated horses independently, but also suggests how far back in time domestication events may have taken place. Alessandro Achilli, assistant professor of genetics in the Department of Cellular and Environmental Biology at the University of Perugia in Italy, collected maternally inherited mitochondrial genomes from living horses in Asia, Europe, the Middle East and the Americas. Because mtDNA mutation occurs at a known rate, these samples allowed him to trace maternal ancestry using a kind of "molecular clock."

NATUREFOLIO / ALAMY; BLICKWINKEL / ALAMY; DANIEL PICKERING




Equid species known to Neolithic humans in Africa and Asia included the African wild ***, Equus africanus somalicus, above; the onager, Equus hemionus onager, right; and the early wild horse, Equus ferus, opposite, from which today's domestic horse species are descended.
His team identified maternal lines descending unambiguously from different female ancestors. "This means that multiple female horse lines were domesticated throughout the Neolithic period—during the last 10,000 years—in multiple locations of Eurasia, possibly including western Europe," says Achilli. "The very fact that many wild mares were independently domesticated in different places testifies to how significant horses have been to humankind. Taming these animals could generate the food surplus necessary to support the growth of human populations and the human capability to expand and adapt to new environments, or could facilitate transportation." Achilli adds that "unfortunately, we have no idea about the exact location of the domestication events," a question that only archeological dna sampling can answer.

Olsen, though inclined to agree, cautions against accepting this as any kind of last word. She argues that humans and wild animals, as well as horses, all have different maternal lines. "I think that these multiple matrilines are the result of ancient horse herders occasionally catching and adding wild mares to their breeding populations," she says. And, she adds, in the other direction, "domesticated mares can be 'stolen' by wild stallions and incorporated into their harems."


However it took place, the generally accepted scenario of multiple, separate domestication events does open the tantalizing possibility that the Arabian Peninsula had its own horse-domestication event, and the Peninsula's last wet climatic period would seem like an ideal epoch for that to have occurred, if indeed it did. While Arabian domestication implies that there would have been wild horses roaming a then-verdant, savannah-like landscape, Olsen believes that picture is not supported by the petroglyphs she has seen in the country, nor by any skeletal remains, which have yet to be found. Although she accepts that wild asses or onagers are shown being hunted in Neolithic Saudi petroglyphs, she contends that the earliest horses she has seen on the Peninsula are those depicted with chariots, and those, she says, are "no older than at the most 2000 bce." That shows "why I believe it is imperative to distinguish between wild asses and _hemiones_ [onagers] versus horses."





Unambiguously domesticated horses appear in petroglyphs dating back to the second or late third millennium bce. The mounted hunter, above left, and the two-horse chariot, above right, are both from northwestern Saudi Arabia. The chariot of similar appearance, below lef, was drawn in southern Libya.




LARS BJURSTROM / SAWDIA; RICHARD T. BRYANT; ROBERTO ESPOSTI / ALAMY; BRIDGEMAN ART LIBRARY

As in all detective work, one of the great dangers is flawed evidence. Nearly half a century ago in the Ukraine, a Soviet archeologist uncovered the skull and lower leg bones of a young stallion at Dereivka, near the banks of the Dnieper River. Radiocarbon analysis dated the find at 4200 to 3700 bce, and the stallion's premolars showed signs of wear by a bit. Soviet archeologists confidently pronounced that the site was evidence of horse domestication. But the find's importance collapsed when more detailed radiocarbon dating showed that the remains were what archeologists call "an intrusive deposit" placed there by Iron Age Scythians in the first millennium bce.





This simple, even crude, petroglyph near al-Magar may show a mounted rider.

Subsequently, studies have looked not only for evidence of horses being ridden but also for evidence of their being herded. Attention shifted east, over the Ural Mountains, to the northern marches of Kazakhstan, where in the 1980's, near a small village called Botai, Viktor Zaibert of Kokshetau University unearthed horse bones—300,000 of them.

Zaibert, collaborating with American and British archeologists, found traces of bit wear on lower-jaw teeth, revealing that around 3500 bce some Botai horses were indeed probably harnessed, either for draft purposes or for riding, or both.

Olsen was among Zaibert's collaborators, and she identified in Botai traces of corrals and of roofing material that contained horse manure, as well as signs of ceremonial sacrifices. She also found tools used to make leather straps that may have served as bridles or hobbles. This is parallel to some of the stone tools found at al-Magar, which also point to the likelihood of leather or fiber processing, which could be associated with items of horse tack. But however significant indirect evidence may be, one of the lessons from Botai is that if al-Magar is to inform us, then it is not only reliable taxonomy of the statuary, or interpretation of artifacts, that is required, but also organic remains.

Wild, Tame or Domesticated?

Of the planet's roughly 5500 mammal species, only one, _Homo sapiens_, over the last 15,000 years or so has selected and controlled the breeding of other species for food, transport, worship, companionship and other purposes. Exactly how many species have been so controlled depends on the definition of "domestication," a word derived from the Latin _domus_, meaning home.

"What domestication is _not_," says Alan Outram, "is taming wild animals." For example, he says, although reindeer are hunted and herded for meat and are used to pull sleds, attempts to manage their breeding for specific desirable traits has so far been unsuccessful. That makes them "tame" rather than "domesticated," he maintains.

Dogs, our first successful domestication, are a dramatically different story. Current theory places the process in Russia, possibly as far back as the Upper Paleolithic. The hypothesis is that some feeble gray wolf pups, runts ejected from the pack, gravitated toward humans for survival. As subordinate creatures that could help a hunter retrieve wounded prey, they earned their adoption, and _Canis lupus familiaris_ evolved.

At the other end of the time line is the horse, which is our penultimate major domestication. (Bactrian and dromedary camels followed around 3000 bce.)

Only 14 species account for more than 90 percent of the world's domesticated livestock. By controlled breeding, humans have developed some 4000 varieties from only nine of those species: In order of their domestication, they are sheep, goat, pig, cattle, chicken, ***, horse, buffalo and duck. Horses account for some 300 of those breeds.

And what is the most common of all the domestic animals? The answer is the chicken—population 19 billion—followed by cattle at 1.4 billion and dogs at 500 million. Horses? There are about 65 million in the world today.

It was Alan Outram, a professor of archeological science at Exeter University, who found fat residues absorbed in Botai pottery that were later determined to be from milk rather than meat. The overwhelming proliferation of horse bones on the site logically suggested mare's milk, which to this day remains a popular traditional drink throughout Central Asia. The thousands of horse bones, found in 150 house pits, show these horses were slender, like later Bronze Age domestic horses, distinct from the more robust wild horses that once roamed the Eurasian lands from the steppe to Iberia. Nevertheless, "in our science it is very difficult to determine whether the horse was domesticated or not. The answer to this question is based on a complex study of all contexts of the material culture," says Zaibert.

Olsen homes in on the bones: "Hunters abandon heavy bones of low utility at faraway kill sites, whereas herders slaughter domestic animals in or near their village. In the latter case, all of the bones of the skeleton are found at the home site, and that is exactly what appears at the Botai sites." Soil analysis in enclosures at one Botai site identified high levels of phosphate and sodium, indicating that manure and urine were present inside what were likely corrals, and Olsen has found signs of postholes around some, reinforcing the idea that at Botai, people corralled some of their horses. These enclosures, as well as houses set in circles and rows, all point toward a kind of social organization that could lend itself to horse domestication.

Just as Botai included developed settlements, the discovery at al-Magar includes traces of stone structures. Abdullah al-Sharekh, an archeologist at King Sa'ud University, was among the first experts on the site. He was impressed with the large number of scattered stone structural remains connected with settlement and with signs of agricultural activity that he saw around the site, as well as along the tops of surrounding hills, including walls erected along the slopes. The buried statues were all found within the remains of a building. "Nothing this size has been found in Arabia before, and the stratigraphic evidence will make this perhaps the most significant site in Saudi Arabia," says al-Sharekh. "In a regional context, a find of such variety must have significance. It can tell us about social aspects and the culture of the people who lived here, domestication, trade and migration, and perhaps any early ritualistic importance," he says, adding that "a pause is needed before we can make judgments."

Also present on the scta's initial survey team was Michael Petraglia, a specialist in Paleolithic archeology and stone-tool technologies of the Arabian Peninsula. He quickly found at al-Magar a far older historical horizon. Adjacent to the Neolithic finds, he found flaked stone tools, such as scrapers, that he estimates exceed 50,000 years in age. Al-Magar "was an attractive environment for human activity over multiple periods," he says. "This is very important not only for the more recent site, but also for what it can tell us about past climatic fluctuations between dry and humid periods."


It also makes al-Magar all the more intriguing as a possible site of early horse domestication. The equid-like sculpture's prominent bas-relief band, which could represent a halter, is not unique: Other, smaller, equid-like statues from the site also have bands across the shoulder. There is also on this largest piece the incision around the muzzle to the middle of the upper jaw, which resembles a noseband. Do these features portray tack, or do they represent natural aspects of the animal itself, such as musculature or coat markings? (The question has been posed before: In the 1980's, analysts of Paleolithic paintings in French caves advanced claims that certain markings on horses indicated halters and consequently suggested that domestication in Europe dated back as far as 25,000 years. World authorities, including Olsen, debunked this by showing that the markings portrayed body features and hair patterns, not halters.)





Alan Outram hopes for the chance to examine horse teeth that may be found at al-Magar to see if they would show characteristic effects of wear caused by leather bits.
Before the use of metals, halters, reins and other tack were made entirely from natural materials, and among the al-Magar finds are stone implements that may have been used to produce long strips of leather from the hides of sheep, goats or equids. Al-Ghabban is particularly intrigued by a semi-spherical black stone with a deeply cut, rounded cleft worn smooth. Curious lines are scored on either side of the gap. "We have not seen anything like this before, and we need to carefully study this piece and what it tells us about processing leather and making rope and cord," he says.

Outram explains its potential significance. "As a culture develops away from hunting and gathering and toward such activities as horse herding, the tool kit people use changes. We find more scrapers than pointed projectiles, as well as entirely new processing tools," he says, pointing to such similar tools at Botai sites as leather thong smoothers carved from horse jawbones. Outram has conducted laboratory simulations using tools recreated from horse mandibles, processing thongs that could have been used as tack or tethers.





JOSHUA FRANZOS




Sandra Olsen, top, has found the oldest firm evidence for domestic horses known to date, circa 3500 bce, at Botai in northern Kazakhstan, where organic remains at house sites, above, help patches of vegetation grow thicker and greener.
Tack made from organic materials rarely survives in the archeological record, and thus stone tools, petroglyphs and equine dental wear must provide the evidence of pre-metal-age bits on equids. To establish whether soft bits leave dental wear patterns, and what those might look like, David Anthony pioneered experiments with bits made from leather, hemp and horsehair rope, which he kept in place with cheek pieces made with flint tools. Comparing before-and-after equine dental mouldings, he found that the organic bits created beveled wear that indeed differs from the abrasion patterns known from metal bits.

"The date when _Equus caballus_ was introduced into northern and eastern Arabia has been debated since the 19th century," says Michael Macdonald, a research associate at the Faculty of Oriental Studies, University of Oxford. Writing 15 years ago on the horse in pre-Islamic Arabia, he explains that controversy is to be expected until considerably more research is carried out. "It will be many years before a coherent picture emerges," he says.

But there is no controversy that al-Magar constitutes a significant discovery. To Khan, it represents the earliest known Neolithic settlement in the Arabian Peninsula and provides "solid and undeniable evidence of the presence and domestication of horses in Arabia." He backs up his claim not only with the statuary but also with the discovery, within a few minutes' walk of the site, of petroglyphs showing ostriches, dogs and ibex. One image, deeply pecked into the rock and with a heavy patina of oxides built up over millennia, hints at a figure mounted on an animal. Khan is convinced it portrays a rider and a horse, and he considers it Neolithic, contemporary with the oldest rock art he has studied so thoroughly at Jubbah, near Hail in northern Saudi Arabia.

Others remain cautious. Juris Zarins, chief archeologist of the expedition that in 1992 discovered the "lost" city of 'Ubar, and who worked in the early days of archeology in Saudi Arabia in the 1970's, says that he is "not surprised" at the finds because al-Magar belongs to a region that is "an archeological hotbed," and that it is "not out of the realm of possibility" that the markings could be the first hints of domestication. "There has not been enough exploration carried out in Arabia," he says, "and new discoveries like this could change things." Whatever the species the sculptures represent, he agrees the nose marking in particular could be significant. "In Arabia in the Neolithic period, we have tethering stones, which archeologists say represent the first attempts at domestication. I think it is _Equus asinus_ [African wild ***]. They may have been trying to do something with it, based on the head. The earliest suggested _Equus asinus_ domestication in the Levant is generally regarded as 3500 bce. If so, this could mark the start of a much longer-than-expected domestication process."

Olsen argues for careful study. The upstanding band could, she says, represent natural features of the animal, or it might even be a tang for attaching the carving to a wall. "And where's the mane?" she asks, elaborating that she would expect equid statuary to show the feature, whether upright as on wild horses or floppy like those on domesticated ones. "What is clearly needed now," she suggests, "is a detailed and expert anatomical analysis of all of the animal heads in order to assess their taxonomic identification."

Beyond this, the discovery of al-Magar, she says, "is extremely important in shedding light on an apparently new culture that existed at a sophisticated level in a local region previously not known for this."

Mutlaq ibn Gublan draws on a lifetime spent with domesticated herds, including, of course, camels. He sips his coffee and says, "When I saw the piece, and the large marking on it, I first thought it was an ox. But then its face told me this is a horse. I am happy that in the footsteps of my grandfather and his long line of ancestors I have found something from the heart of Arabia that goes deep into our history and helps connect us with the past." Just what that thing is will, for now, remain a mystery.




*Peter Harrigan *(harrigan@fastmail.fm), a frequent contributor to this magazine, is a visiting researcher at the Institute of Arab and Islamic Studies at Exeter University and commissioning editor of four books on Arabian horses. He lives on the Isle of Wight.
This article appeared on pages 2-9 of the print edition of _Saudi Aramco World_.


Check the Public Affairs Digital Image Archive for May/June 2012 images.

http://archive.aramcoworld.com/issue/201203/discovery.at.al-magar.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935845469238054912
Great news.


----------



## pak-marine

Saif al-Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935845469238054912
> Great news.


what sort of price tags are these horses ?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

pak-marine said:


> what sort of price tags are these horses ?



Pure Arabians with established lineages are extremely expensive. Especially stallions. Some cost a few million USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

*Saudi Arabia and the love of the Arabian horse*





1 / 4





2 / 4





3 / 4





4 / 4

ARAB NEWS


The Arabian breed is known for its elegance, stunning beauty and classic appearance and is of great importance to equestrian fans worldwide.
The King Abdul Aziz Center for Arabian Equestrian is responsible for the registration of Arabian horses in Saudi Arabia and represents the Kingdom in specialized international competitions.
RIYADH: Saudi Arabia ranks among the major countries who value the sport of horseback riding and has been acquiring top awards at worldwide championships.

But the Saudi Arabian love and care for Arabian horses is quite unique.

The Arabian breed is known for its elegance, stunning beauty and classic appearance. It is of great importance to equestrian fans worldwide.

The King Abdul Aziz Center for Arabian Equestrian was founded in southern Riyadh, in 1961. It is responsible for the registration of Arabian horses in Saudi Arabia and represents the Kingdom in specialized international competitions.

It is a member of the World Arabian Horse Organization (WAHO), the world body for the preservation, improvement and preservation of Arabian horses.

The center includes horses that belonged to the late King Abdul Aziz Al-Saud, as well as other breeds of Arabian horse.

Saudi Arabian horses have garnered many equestrian championships worldwide. Among the top prizes landed are the Platinum World Cup three consecutive times, first in 2012, through Dakarwa, then in 2013 through Bandyrus, and in 2014, Marquis was crowned champion.

While Liane Al-Khalidiya was crowned as champion in the skills category at the Beauty of Arabian Horse World Championships in Paris.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1319891/saudi-arabia


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

TRAVEL NEWS
Lonely Planet Writer
21 FEBRUARY 2019
*KSA’s Arabian Horse Festival delights equestrian fans*

There is no better place in the world to experience the majesty and beauty of the Arabian horse than in Saudi Arabia, the breed’s ancestral home. Hoping to pique interest and raise awareness of the country’s rich horse heritage, the kingdom is hosting several high-profile events. February’s inaugural Winter at Tantora Endurance Cup race offered a record-breaking racing prize estimated at US$4 million, and in March, the Equestrian Club of Riyadh, home to King Abdulaziz Racetrack.




Saudi-bred Raney Al Khaled taking the bronze in the Junior Male Champion category. Image: Elizabeth Davis
In January, visitors had the opportunity to admire the best of the breed at the annual Prince Sultan Abdulaziz International Arabian Horse Festival in Riyadh. The festival was hosted by Al Khalediah Farm, opened to the public just once a year for the festival, which was transformed into horse lover’s paradise with show arena, equestrian-themed art gallery, racing events and a handicraft market. The festival showcased top Arabians from around the world and they were judged according to the European Conference of Arab Horse Organizations’ scoring system. Qualifying show rounds began with yearling and colts and later included senior mares and stallions. The top prize of SR700,000 (about US$186,000) for championship gold meant the competition was fierce.




Bedouins consider the horse as an extension of their family. Today the bonds between owners and their steeds remain remarkably strong. Image: Elizabeth Davis
An iconic symbol of Saudi heritage, the Arabian horse has also been represented in beloved children books, such as _King of the Wind_ and classic films like _The Black Stallion_. This wild-spirited animals’ distinct facial features and delicate almost floating gait make its beauty the stuff of legends.

“Saudi has a strong history with the horse, and they are proud of that,” Christina Marotti, veterinarian consultant at Khalediah Farm, explained to Lonely Planet News. “Whether racing or show, you can feel the history here.” The breed’s striking features aren’t only about aesthetics. Marotti said the Arabian breed is versatile and that the horses’ large hairy nostrils offer protection from the region’s harsh climate and sand. With an innate air of regality, Arabians run with the head held high for better airflow and to lessen the intake of sand.

Words & Images: Elizabeth Davis



Handling teams prepare the horse for its entrance by stimulating it with artificial noises like whooping calls and rattling plastic bags. Image: Elizabeth Davis
Arabians are a notoriously spirited and intelligent breed. They are defined by their elegant movements and several distinct physical characteristics such as long neck, soft eyes and chiseled head. Image: Elizabeth Davis
Festival highlights included the Prince Sultan World Cup Race at Prince Sultan Abdulaziz Race Track. The 1800m racing track and state-of-the-art racing facility is located on Al Khalediah Farm. Image: Elizabeth Davis
Before leading the horses into the show arena, handsomely dressed handlers stimulate the horses with whips affixed with plastic bags. These noise whips never make contact with the horse. Image: Elizabeth Davis
Horses and handlers sprint across the arena to highlight the Arabian’s agility and grace of form. Image: Elizabeth Davis
A handler prepares his horse before the show. Image: Elizabeth Davis
Saudi-bred Raney Al Khaled taking the bronze in the Junior Male Champion category. Image: Elizabeth Davis
Arabians are a notoriously spirited and intelligent breed. They are defined by their elegant movements and several distinct physical characteristics such as long neck, soft eyes and chiseled head. Image: Elizabeth Davis
Bedouins consider their horse an extension of their family. Today the bonds between owners and their steeds remains remarkably strong. Image: Elizabeth Davis
Eradat Al Khalediah, winner of the Prince Sultan World Cup race 1, takes a victory lap. Image: Elizabeth Davis
The show's final championship rounds included the exclusive category of Saudi Arabian desert-bred horses. The first place filly prize went to Dohaimah Athbah. Image: Elizabeth Davis
Junior Male Championship: Walking away with the SR400,000 top prize in the Junior Male Champion category was Saudi Arabian colt Maher Al Sayed. Image: Elizabeth Davis
For the beautiful photos click on the link.

https://www.lonelyplanet.com/news/gallery/2019/02/21/photos-arabian-horses-saudi/


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Majestic animal - like the people who first breed it and spread it to all the corners of the world making it the most fabled and influential horse to date with its blood flowing in the veins of most other existing horse breeds in the world.






How blessed are those among us who have been breeding this majestic horse.


----------

